# PowerHouseMcGru: I WILL WIN ON STAGE!!!!!



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thought i would give this journal a go after been asked by a couple of people. I decided about 6 months ago that i want to compete at some stage. Looking at next year atm.

Basically i need more mass. Just finished a bulk and am currently in PCT. After my water weight has gone down, i am actually looking pretty cut (all delts separate and that, no abs but i can achieve easily in about 6-8 weeks i feel)

*Long Term Goals:*


Pack on as much mass as is humanly possible in 1 year (i know it will be slower than the first 1.5).

Get cut up for a comp, starting about 20 - 16 weeks out i recon.


*Short Term Goals:*


Get to 16stone on the next bulk (hit 15.5 on the last, currently sitting at between 14.5 - 15, you know how it fluctuates from day to day).

Stay positive and strong headed no mattter how small i keep thinking i am (bigorexia sufferer here :cursing: )


*
How it all started:*

This was how i looked 1.5 years ago and was posing after my first bench press session. Damn im cool (check out the nipple ring!)










*
Here are some current pics:*




























My chest i actually a lot more full than it looks with the sh!t lighting of my living room!!! (excuses excuses)

And the mrs'.....This ones for you raptor/blue  you will see her soon enough lol.










Follow me if you like guys. I'm very serious about my training and nutrition and can't wait to be a MONSTER!!! lol (i know, i'll have to wait!!)


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

good luck mate, i will subscribe to this


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking big bud! Keep it up...

/subscribes


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andy51086 said:


> good luck mate, i will subscribe to this


Cheers pal, i'll try and keep it interesting


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

good luck mate, youve made huge gains for just 1 and a half years, just keep doing what you are doing now and im sure you will make it on stage


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Baz R said:


> good luck mate, youve made huge gains for just 1 and a half years, just keep doing what you are doing now and im sure you will make it on stage


Cheers mate. I think my gains are down to loving it so much. Doing it for myself and no one else. And having a fience that understands what im doing and is supportive (financially and emotionally).


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Great progress for 18months mate well in! Great figure on the missus too.... 

Welcome by the way, you seem to have made quite a good entrance lol...will keep poppin in good luck!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hot chick!!!!! You ain't so bad yourself:bounce:

Be keeping tabs on this....be here to kick you up the botty if i think you are slacking....

What show you thinking about doing?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Current Diet:*

Got this from last months Flex magazine and adapted it slightly with flavourings., nice and cheap and tastey too.

8.00am Mass shake (mutant mass) about 700cals with milk + a banana, all the macros i need. (i can't eat food when i wake up so a shake is the only option as it dont make me throw up).

10.30am Large chicken breast with fajita spice cooked in olive oil with peppers and onion + 1 apple.

1.00pm pasta with roasted vegitable tomato sauce and a chicken breast.

4.00pm 60g carbs worth of rice + 250g of lean mince and bolognese sause.

7.00pm mutant mass shake after training (same as last one)

10.00pm Jacked potato with a bit of melted cheese and a salmon fillet.

All meals are pre cooked apart from my final one which i like fresh. Im having this every day and am still not bored.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TOBE said:


> Great progress for 18months mate well in! Great figure on the missus too....
> 
> Welcome by the way, you seem to have made quite a good entrance lol...will keep poppin in good luck!


Thanks a lot mate. Really appreciate the confidence boost. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hot chick!!!!! You ain't so bad yourself:bounce:
> 
> Be keeping tabs on this....be here to kick you up the botty if i think you are slacking....
> 
> What show you thinking about doing?


Not got as far as actually planning which show it will be yet, but will keep you posted on that when i decide.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


What a strange insulting comment.

At no point did he say he will be stepping on stage soon, he simply says its an ambition... most of us on here are a long way off including myself, thats why we work hard... to progress. If you aint got something nice to say then why bother saying it.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Great gains from 18months. You could easily be stage ready in a years time.

Try not to let replies like (#13) the above get to you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


Well thanks for your kind comments mate.

Shoot someone down for trying!

Im not expecting to look like ronnie in the next year mate, but doing a comp this early in a sport i can see myself doing for a long time can't do any harm.

and i do work my wheels:










This was in jan and my calves are actually better than they seem here, had my feet facing wrong so you cant see the bulk of them


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


NONSENSE! Bri has helped guys much further off and have them stage ready in a year. The junior that Bri prep'd two years ago went under Bri's wing from day 1 of him STARTING TRAINING! Within a year we put him on stage, he won two first places, and one second, qualified british championships(chose not to do it due to funds etc) and was invited along to the NABBA worlds...ALL from a year of setting foot in the gym! This guy has already got good development, not as much as he could have been if all was optimum, but thats a learning curve, not everyone jumps in with someone who has been theres knowledge and guidance!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

QBall said:


> Great gains from 18months. You could easily be stage ready in a years time.
> 
> Try not to let replies like (#13) the above get to you.


Well, you can't please everyone lol.

It's okay though. Their comments only make me more motivated to achieve!!!


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

I see your from Devon, where do you train?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Great gains pal, fcuk the hater.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Great gains pal, fcuk the hater.


x2

good luck for the future mate,


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking great mate, best of luck. You can do it


----------



## sthelensboy1989 (May 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Great gains pal, fcuk the hater.


x3 really nice gains i can see mate. ill be watching this thread :thumb:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


Pointless post and extremely off putting to new members, have a neg on me mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never mind fvckers like that dude down a bit mate, you have made great progress and look much better than your before pic! Youl easily be ready in a year i would say mate :thumbup1: whats your stats like atm buddy? Subscribed aswell!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


what a ridicolous post :lol:

good progress. well done on the journal, should help you keep in check  good luck with your goals :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Great newbie gains, and a nice set of wheels, awesome job.

Good luck with your goals, hope to be hearing you whining about comp prep stress in the near future 

Oh and the missus.. mg: Hope the face matches the body :lol:


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

good gains ...lotsta guys step in at novice with less...just dont get caught up in set weight gains to much... remember the more you put on the more you will have to shift...as novice you wont be expected to be massive ..or stepping up with those guys the dick mentioned...but conditioning will be your best weapon ..so keep bulking clean ...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

micreed said:


> good gains ...lotsta guys step in at novice with less...just dont get caught up in set weight gains to much... remember the more you put on the more you will have to shift...as novice you wont be expected to be massive ..or stepping up with those guys the dick mentioned...but conditioning will be your best weapon ..so keep bulking clean ...


Agreed mate, up auntil now, i have not been very strict. Just ate lots and was uncalculated. Now, i weigh out my food before i cook making sure i get the right (or what i feel is right, i can always adjust carbs again if there is too much bf) amount of macros and cals.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Great newbie gains, and a nice set of wheels, awesome job.
> 
> Good luck with your goals, hope to be hearing you whining about comp prep stress in the near future
> 
> Oh and the missus.. mg: Hope the face matches the body :lol:


It does mate:










And blonde on the far right:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

QBall said:


> I see your from Devon, where do you train?


I train in Cullompton, which is near Tiverton/Exeter. You?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

looking good mate, good gains! as said already, conditioning will be key so keep clean on the diet front and keep cardio up.

blimey you struck gold with your missus!! beautiful girl!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


Why would you even post something like that, not jealous are we? he is a good looking guy with a good looking girl friend, he has come on here for hepl and advice, and you try and put him down, i dont get it.

ps well done on your progress mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, i'm not bothered. Lets forget it ey?

*Legs tonight:*

Leg extensions:

3 warm up sets followed by

1 work set

Squats:

2 warm up sets followed by

2 work sets

Leg press:

2 work sets

Standing calf raise:

3 drop sets x 3

seated calf raise:

3 drop sets x 3


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck reaching your goal mate...I reckon with the right training, diet and errr supplements :whistling: you could get on stage in a beginners category in about 18 months :thumb:

and the first neg rep I have ever given goes to HTID for one of the most stupid, hurtful and pointless posts I have ever seen :cursing:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


what a silly and potentially demoralising post,comparing him to Tiny Tom,one of the top UKBFF guys in the country,is just stupid and has no relevance.

As my mrs posted earlier its entirely possible for you to achieve what your looking to do mate,just dig in and keep doing what your doing,you have made good gains in a short time (and your mrs is a babe so that also means your gnr succeed:thumb


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

IanStu said:


> good luck reaching your goal mate...I reckon with the right training, diet *and errr supplements* :whistling: you could get on stage in a beginners category in about 18 months :thumb:


lmao that made me laugh ian :thumb:

good workouts but what weights did you shift on each exercise  ?


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck on your goals. You n your missus look awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome job mate, always nice to see a good looking couple.. Too much of this.. Hot girl, ugly bloke stuff these days


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I know what you meen million! Lmao my excuse for them is they must be hung like a horse :lol: only way possible lol!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Awesome job mate, always nice to see a good looking couple.. Too much of this.. Hot girl, ugly bloke stuff these days


I'm not going to lie. I am attracted to you too (sshhhhh, don't tell raptor lol)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao that made me laugh ian :thumb:
> 
> good workouts but what weights did you shift on each exercise  ?


Couldn't find my training book mate, but will write when i can. Not huge weight. Only just started squating again after a knee injury so taking it steady.

I think my first set of squats was 100kg, but i go really deep to hit my hams which lag. Same with leg press, really deep and about 280kg (leg press machine is unassisted, on runners, at 45 degree angle).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol powerhouse! you and your mrs best not be cheating on me :crying:

I thought this was an exclusive relationship :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Couldn't find my training book mate, but will write when i can. Not huge weight. Only just started squating again after a knee injury so taking it steady.
> 
> I think my first set of squats was 100kg, but i go really deep to hit my hams which lag. Same with leg press, really deep and about 280kg (leg press machine is unassisted, on runners, at 45 degree angle).


Aw gutter on the injury, what happend?

Not a huge weight my @ss thats still like 20kg more than my most ive done :lol: , yeah its good going deep i really hit my hams with them on sunday with my leg sesh and the after ache only subsided yesterday lol


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


Lets just hope that this guy's job is not to motivate and inspire people because he sucks at it big time , you have made great gains m8 keep up the good work .

Subscribed and reps :rockon:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Aw gutter on the injury, what happend?
> 
> Not a huge weight my @ss thats still like 20kg more than my most ive done :lol: , yeah its good going deep i really hit my hams with them on sunday with my leg sesh and the after ache only subsided yesterday lol


Not a serious injury, just felt some clickingn in the knee (was doing 3 X 20 kg plates a side then for 10 reps, so 145kg including oly bar) so thought i would have a break for a month or two. Back into it now though. Two sessions done.

And i have many years on you of growth (as in puberty growth) so you would expect me to lift more. But i garentee if you stick with it you will lift much more then my by my age. I have only been training 1.5 years. Used to just play football and centre in rugby. By the time you hit 23 you would have been training at least 6 years!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

silver-nitrate said:


> Lets just hope that this guy's job is not to motivate and inspire people because he sucks at it big time , you have made great gains m8 keep up the good work .
> 
> Subscribed and reps :rockon:


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


 :ban:

Very negative! Ignore this bunch of ****e!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> :ban:
> 
> Very negative! Ignore this bunch of ****e!


I'm thinking of quiting actually :whistling: lol

i think a bans a bit harsh though lol. They might have been having a bad day?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm not going to lie. I am attracted to you too (sshhhhh, don't tell raptor lol)


 :lol:

I think he's noticed 

About your knee.. What happened to it?

I bashed the sh*t out of mine a few weeks ago and now it clicks when I extend it after bending it past 90 degrees.. No pain in the clicking, just aches every now and then.

I can still run, walk, squat (with the clicking)... Just scared one day the click will be more of a crack and I'll hit the deck with a heavy bar on my back.

Anyway, subbed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MillionG said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think he's noticed
> 
> ...


Same mate, no pain. Just felt kind of awkward. So i just gave it a rest to be sure. Not clicking at all yet, but i am only on two plates a side at the mo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So anyone go any ideas on my next step. Should i:

1. Continue bulking but keep it clean, up cardio and drop some bodyfat.

2. Keep bulkling as i am and worry about bodyfat later when i have more mass.

3. Go on a cutting cycle and get realy low bf (not comp. low, about 12%)

4. Other (please state).


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not a serious injury, just felt some clickingn in the knee (was doing 3 X 20 kg plates a side then for 10 reps, so 145kg including oly bar) so thought i would have a break for a month or two. Back into it now though. Two sessions done.
> 
> And i have many years on you of growth (as in puberty growth) so you would expect me to lift more. But i garentee if you stick with it you will lift much more then my by my age. I have only been training 1.5 years. Used to just play football and centre in rugby. By the time you hit 23 you would have been training at least 6 years!!!!


my knee kept clicking the other week funnily enough :confused1: i just took a week off legs and delayed the second week then upped my cod liver and omega 3 tab intake and i was sored :thumb:

true enough! lol and well it will actually be about 5 years :innocent: 17 next month :thumb: :rockon: lol youve made good gains for 1.5 years training i can tell youu that defo! keep doing what your doing and you'l be a "machine" by next year :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So anyone go any ideas on my next step. Should i:
> 
> 1. Continue bulking but keep it clean, up cardio and drop some bodyfat.
> 
> ...


either 1 or 2 mate, if you do one and bulk but keep it clean to drop body fat then your gains will be slower remember where as if you just go all out bulk and sort your body fat later you should make faster gains from what ive gathered over the months of reading :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> either 1 or 2 mate, if you do one and bulk but keep it clean to drop body fat then your gains will be slower remember where as if you just go all out bulk and sort your body fat later you should make faster gains from what ive gathered over the months of reading :beer:


That was also my understanding and i am also headstong so getting cut won't be hard. In fact i find it easier to cut than bulk (done it once before) as i have to force feed to get enough kcals as im not a big eater!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That was also my understanding and i am also headstong so getting cut won't be hard. In fact i find it easier to cut than bulk (done it once before) as i have to force feed to get enough kcals as im not a big eater!


well if you find it easier to cut then just full on bulk atm! then in a few months go a short cut then bulk again  well thats just what i think would be best anyway  lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

We are both taking the logical option but there could be more to it than that. Would like to hear from people who have been in this situation, but still appreciate your opinion as i was thinking the same as you.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> We are both taking the logical option but there could be more to it than that. Would like to hear from people who have been in this situation, but still appreciate your opinion as i was thinking the same as you.


yeah mate wait for some other folk to give opinions before you decide as i have not really been in that situation myself cause ive only been training 4 and a bit months lol


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

ad say option one mate i dont buy all that dirty bulking bull5hit.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Baz R said:


> ad say option one mate i dont buy all that dirty bulking bull5hit.


Agreed eating pizza etc every day just throws on extra water... once a week is ok but an all out dirty bulk is just greedy and counterproductive imo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Agreed eating pizza etc every day just throws on extra water... once a week is ok but an all out dirty bulk is just greedy and counterproductive imo


It's decided then, and 2g of test a week


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

PHM ive noticed on your first pic your hair looks a little thin (no offense) but on your second pic it looks a lot better have you used anything for your hair or is it simply just a change of hair style that makes it look healthier.

Thanks Baz


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Baz R said:


> PHM ive noticed on your first pic your hair looks a little thin (no offense) but on your second pic it looks a lot better have you used anything for your hair or is it simply just a change of hair style that makes it look healthier.
> 
> Thanks Baz


I used to shave it on the lowest setting (i have naturally thin hair anyway), but now i get it cut military style (not a cheapskate anymore) so its lowest grade at the bottom, tappering to slightly more on top 

And im very offended you barstuard!!! lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Baz R said:


> PHM ive noticed on your first pic your hair looks a little thin (no offense) but on your second pic it looks a lot better have you used anything for your hair or is it simply just a change of hair style that makes it look healthier.
> 
> Thanks Baz


Powerhouses hair progress in 5 years:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Powerhouses hair progress in 5 years:


I'm so proud of myself Blue, i couldn't have done it without you!!

I'd like to thank mom, dad, jesus......mickey mouse.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't go for a dirty bulk mate, it really will make the prep a lot harder. I did that and found it hell!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Don't go for a dirty bulk mate, it really will make the prep a lot harder. I did that and found it hell!


Yeah mate, as my meals are pre cooked, i dont eat dirty anyway. Only prob one day a week and even then its only one meal. Think i need to start lowering carbs a bit to lose some bf.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


another useless post from you,

ignore this guy im very much under the impression he is a troll, or fat kid who sits watching the bb shows on his comp. he left a similar note to me on mine after me stating i would like to compeate in 2 years, im 15st and 14%bf so dont think i have the worste base to work from in 2 years. then left a comment on another guys jorno saying looks like you need a steak. i did ask him to post a pic to show us what we should look like but was ignored???? funny that!!! would be a even bigger shame if it was a guy in shape as this is not the attitude i have gotten from the bb i know on here or at the gym so would be a case of one giving a bad name to the sport for beginers.

over all i think this guy tells people its not acheivable as it has not been for him , awww what a shame!!

mate you have a good base to work from and dont get taken back from one negative guy. ignore him.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

QBall said:


> Great gains from 18months. You could easily be stage ready in a years time.
> 
> Try not to let replies like (#13) the above get to you.


 BOLLOCKS, pal and i aint the one postin ridiculous pics of mysself sayin i,m a bodybuildin guru, and winning contests in a very short span of time with no signs of a bodybuilding body in me. i,m just a guy that realises how much hard work and dedication and pain barrier breakin it takes to steppin on stage, coz i,ve been there! not one of you bathroom mirror weight trainers who if they see a vein poppin out while they,re trainin in a vest or tite fittin t shirt that will only fit a 2 year old, think they then hav the body of lee haney or ronnie coleman, like i said spend more time in the gym and less trying to get praise on here for the effort you put in and maybe just maybe you mite get somewhere! :cursing: pricks,


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

HTID said:


> BOLLOCKS, pal and i aint the one postin ridiculous pics of mysself sayin i,m a bodybuildin guru, and winning contests in a very short span of time with no signs of a bodybuilding body in me. i,m just a guy that realises how much hard work and dedication and pain barrier breakin it takes to steppin on stage, coz i,ve been there! not one of you bathroom mirror weight trainers who if they see a vein poppin out while they,re trainin in a vest or tite fittin t shirt that will only fit a 2 year old, think they then hav the body of lee haney or ronnie coleman, like i said spend more time in the gym and less trying to get praise on here for the effort you put in and maybe just maybe you mite get somewhere! :cursing: pricks,


Good post mate reps:thumbup1:


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

back to questoin...mate dont go for bulk for bulks sake just eat well...clean ..throw in bit cardio ...you will gain muscle just as quick lean..also look bigger and better...and like i said earlyier not so much to shift in prep..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HTID said:


> BOLLOCKS, pal and i aint the one postin ridiculous pics of mysself sayin i,m a bodybuildin guru, and winning contests in a very short span of time with no signs of a bodybuilding body in me. i,m just a guy that realises how much hard work and dedication and pain barrier breakin it takes to steppin on stage, coz i,ve been there! not one of you bathroom mirror weight trainers who if they see a vein poppin out while they,re trainin in a vest or tite fittin t shirt that will only fit a 2 year old, think they then hav the body of lee haney or ronnie coleman, like i said spend more time in the gym and less trying to get praise on here for the effort you put in and maybe just maybe you mite get somewhere! :cursing: pricks,


Is there anything wrong with ambition though. I realise its not hapening over night. To be honest, could you just not post on my journal. You sound like a proper cnut and would rather you just shut up. Easy to shout **** over the internet. Where's your pics mate??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

micreed said:


> back to questoin...mate dont go for bulk for bulks sake just eat well...clean ..throw in bit cardio ...you will gain muscle just as quick lean..also look bigger and better...and like i said earlyier not so much to shift in prep..


This

Exactly what i'm trying to do now mate. Thanks.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

good luck bro:beer: but with a:innocent: girl like that i dont think you need it . remember a lot of good advice on this board you just have to sift the:bounce: good from the :whistling:average and find whats right for you:thumb:


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

HTID said:


> BOLLOCKS, pal and i aint the one postin ridiculous pics of mysself sayin i,m a bodybuildin guru, and winning contests in a very short span of time with no signs of a bodybuilding body in me. i,m just a guy that realises how much hard work and dedication and pain barrier breakin it takes to steppin on stage, coz i,ve been there! not one of you bathroom mirror weight trainers who if they see a vein poppin out while they,re trainin in a vest or tite fittin t shirt that will only fit a 2 year old, think they then hav the body of lee haney or ronnie coleman, like i said spend more time in the gym and less trying to get praise on here for the effort you put in and maybe just maybe you mite get somewhere! :cursing: pricks,


We are all so pleased that you could find time out of your busy life down at the gym to inspire us all again with your wise words and encouragement .

Keep up the will win attitude Powerhouse, it will make you put in the 100% you need to achive your goals


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is there anything wrong with ambition though. I realise its not hapening over night. To be honest, could you just not post on my journal. You sound like a proper cnut and would rather you just shut up. Easy to shout **** over the internet. Where's your pics mate??


Hear hear.

Sounds like that bloke has a little bit of a chip on his shoulder.. Never made it as far as he wanted himself is my guess.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nothing wrong with ambition. You have made decent progress but you need to make alot more. we have all been there. I am still am. Ive got a hell of alot of work to do if i want to step on stage and be competitive next year.

He may have been blunt and could have worded it better but id rather have that than a load of guys who arnt interested in competing blowing smoke up my ass. just my thoughts. it would give me motivation


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> nothing wrong with ambition.


True but this ambition should be kept to your self and not making crazy claims online where thousands will read it. It is no surprise that some one made a post like that because many people will be thinking along the same lines but don't want to seem rude and post. I wont lie when i read the title and then opened up the thread your pictures did not reflect in my mind a physique that should be making such claims (not that any one should but generally smack talkers are usually capable of backing it up with pictures)

But besides that PHMG i wish you luck and have respect for you to under take one of the hardest physical tasks possible. :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> True but this ambition should be kept to your self and not making crazy claims online where thousands will read it. It is no surprise that some one made a post like that because many people will be thinking along the same lines but don't want to seem rude and post. I wont lie when i read the title and then opened up the thread your pictures did not reflect in my mind a physique that should be making such claims (not that any one should but generally smack talkers are usually capable of backing it up with pictures)
> 
> But besides that PHMG i wish you luck and have respect for you to under take one of the hardest physical tasks possible. :beer:


Oh it's on like donkey kong lol. Keep watching mate. I'm blatantly going to listen to your words Taking your physique into account and you have just sparked a fire in me. Cheers bud.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For those who have slated Phm i think it was a bit out of order, I know him personally and he puts a lot of effort (eating 6 clean meals a day etc) Personally i think for a year and a bit he has progressed VERY well and at the start his knowledge is no way near what it is now.... Saying 'I will win on stage' is not far fetched, if he had said im going to the finals in malta this weekend then yeah it would be funny but he simply said it meaning 'One day i will win a comp' and imo everyone should of said: Go on mate! You can do it! and not LOL are you deluded.

Not trying to start an argument here guys but journals imo are a place for encouragement not digs :beer:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

"I want to win on stage" would have been better IMO. Not the same dramatic effect granted, but it shows awareness that work is needed.

"I will" sounds far too conceited.

Either way, not really an issue, good luck with the journey


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> "I want to win on stage" would have been better IMO. Not the same dramatic effect granted, but it shows awareness that work is needed.
> 
> "I will" sounds far too conceited.
> 
> Either way, not really an issue, good luck with the journey


I think you're wrong.. A confident mindset can go along way..

In alot of things in life.. If you really want to achieve something you have to tell yourself you ARE going to do it, no matter what.

It's what I have to tell my body when I go running, because I hate it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I think you're wrong.. A confident mindset can go along way..
> 
> In alot of things in life.. If you really want to achieve something you have to tell yourself you ARE going to do it, no matter what.
> 
> It's what I have to tell my body when I go running, because I hate it


I was thinking more along the lines of people's perceptions when reading it.

Self-belief is everything, but can grate people if expressed without tact, as in this case.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of people's perceptions when reading it.
> 
> Self-belief is everything, but can grate people if expressed without tact, as in this case.


ffs. I mentsome day, not like the first one i do. Who cares anyway. I'm just talking sh!t. ill get bored of this in a few weeks and quit anyway.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

You've already made great gains mate and remember consistency is key in this crazy sport that we choose to play. Look forward to reading future posts on your progress.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I realise this isn't facebook, but im just putting some pics up so i can compare to them in about 3-4 months time. Got this thing in my head that im never growing, so if i hopefully have the hard evidence, i can stop beating myself up.

I've been down a bit recently but on the plus side, the last couple of sessions in the gym have been extra good, with my strength going up quite a lot!



















Only two i know and im clothed, but if i see improvements then it will give me a big boost!!

Did legs today and squated two 20kg plates a side again (same as last time to be on the safe side with my knee) and did 15 reps easy so next time, im upping. Might just go with 3 a side and get 6 or 7 and then build on that.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

go along to shows see what your up against helps motivate and talk to people there, as well as getting advice off here.

i find hardest bit is keeping motivated being around people wih similar goals helps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, i want to go to some shows. The mrs' has been looking and as soon as one comes up locally, im going.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

How do i write on peoples walls, anyone??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

looking good in the photos mate, good legs youve got would say thats your best feature! and you have to be bronze to write on walls matey  you not writing up any workouts yet!? lol


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

silver-nitrate said:


> We are all so pleased that you could find time out of your busy life down at the gym to inspire us all again with your wise words and encouragement .
> 
> Keep up the will win attitude Powerhouse, it will make you put in the 100% you need to achive your goals


goals are achieved all the time pal, but by the look ov you are yours? wont be wastin my time on this thread anymore its obvious you soft shelled pussies only want to hear wat you want, that your really progressin when your really not and cant take constructive critisism and use it as a positive so i bid you farewell, adew, bon voyage and leave you tou praise your skinny legs and underachieved bodies, carry on as you are captain nitrate, ta ta.


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

HTID said:


> goals are achieved all the time pal, but by the look ov you are yours? wont be wastin my time on this thread anymore its obvious you soft shelled pussies only want to hear wat you want, that your really progressin when your really not and cant take constructive critisism and use it as a positive so i bid you farewell, adew, bon voyage and leave you tou praise your skinny legs and underachieved bodies, carry on as you are captain nitrate, ta ta.


No my goals are not met yet but I have only been training for just over 2 years and still have a way to go . Powerhouse himself knows he has a way to go but you compare a guy who has not been training long to someone who has been training years ( ie. Tiny Tom) .

How come that other competing BB'S come on here and say yes you can be of a competition standard soon . There are many classes in different feds for this guy to enter . I think every guy that comes on this site is trying to improve on what they have already done even class winners . Its not about hearing what we want , if people like Tiny Tom , Paul Scarborough , Weeman and Con come on here and give constructive critisism we would be more inclined to listen to them than some faceless keyboard warrior who claims to have walked the walk with no proof to back this up .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

silver-nitrate said:


> No my goals are not met yet but I have only been training for just over 2 years and still have a way to go . Powerhouse himself knows he has a way to go but you compare a guy who has not been training long to someone who has been training years ( ie. Tiny Tom) .
> 
> How come that other competing BB'S come on here and say yes you can be of a competition standard soon . There are many classes in different feds for this guy to enter . I think every guy that comes on this site is trying to improve on what they have already done even class winners . Its not about hearing what we want , if people like Tiny Tom , Paul Scarborough , Weeman and Con come on here and give constructive critisism we would be more inclined to listen to them than some faceless keyboard warrior who claims to have walked the walk with no proof to back this up .


agree with that, although if i was getting constructive critisism i would rather it was put alot nicer than what he wrote, i.e .. your doing well with so and so, but need to improve on this and this etc, not just, your doing sh1t fvck off basically, remember theres a difference HTID between CONSTRUCTIVE critisism and just plain critisism which you showed, not trying an argument just stating a fact


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Great sessions the last two days:

*Monday 7.00am:*

CHEST

Flat Bench: 115kg x 9 reps

115kg x 8 reps

115kg x 6 reps

DB Flys: 30kg x 8 reps

27.5kg x 8 reps

27.5kg x 7 reps

DB Press: 35kg x 12 reps

35kg x 10 reps

Cable Fly: 3 drop sets of 15 reps.

Tri's

Sculls: 30kg x 10reps

20kg x 10 reps

Pushdowns: 12 reps

12 reps

12 reps

*Monday 6.30pm:*

Legs

Squats: 110kg x 12 reps (deep)

110kg x 8 reps "

90kg x 12 reps "

Leg pr (45 degree): 160kg x 15 reps

160kg x 12 reps

160kg x 12 reps

Leg Ext. 12reps

10reps

9 reps

Calf Raises: 3 drop sets of 12 - 15 reps.

Seated Calf Raise: 2 drop sets 12 - 15 reps

*Tuesday 7.00am:*

Shouders

Sh Pr. 80kg x 12reps

80kg x 10reps

70kg x 12reps drop

40kg x 12reps

Lat Raise: 12.5kg x 12reps

12.5kg x 8 reps

Standing Row: 40kg x 10reps

40kg x 6reps drop

20kg x 8 reps

Standing Shrugs: 80kg x 14reps

80kg x 12reps

80kg x 10reps

Seated db shrugs: 45kg a side x 8reps

45kg a side x 6reps

Got back tonight (leaving the most taxing sessions to the evening like back and legs).

Felt really strong (for me anyway   in the mornings suprisingly as i thought i wouldn't have the energy. My 200mg caffeine tabs help.

:bounce:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great workout mate great weights your pushing  looking forward to your back workout to see what weoghts your pushing there! You doing deads?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Great workout mate great weights your pushing  looking forward to your back workout to see what weoghts your pushing there! You doing deads?


No mate, i don't do deads. Just don't feel comfortable with it. I opt for strict heavy t-bar rows instead, bd rows and wide pull ups.

*Tuesday 7.00pm*

Back

Wide grip pull ups:

bodyweight/14 reps

" /12 reps

" /10 reps

T-bar Rows:

warm up then

120kg/6 reps

80kg/10 reps

80kg/8 reps drop to...

40kg/failure

DB row:

45kg/12reps

45kg/10reps

V bar pulldowns (lower lats):

number 6/14reps

number 7/12reps

number 7/10reps

Not sure how much the numbers are, but doesnt really matter as long as im getting in the right rep range. Tbh i cant honestly say what rep range is best for me. Having only trained for 1.5 years, it's not something i have been able to measure. I do try and get heavy, medium and a high rep set in on most exersizes. Seems to have worked quite well so far.

*Wednesday 7.00am*

Chest

Flat Bench:

117.5kg/6 reps

107.5kg/9 reps

97.5kg/8 reps

DB Fly:

DB Flys: 30kg x 9 reps

27.5kg x 9 reps

27.5kg x 8 reps

Made sure i pushed out the extra reps from monday!

DB Press:

35kg/ 10 reps

35kg/ 6 reps

Reps are down but was so cooked after the first two exersizes. Never mind. Get them next time.

Cable Fly:

number 5/ 15 reps

number 5/ 14 reps

Tri's

Sculls:

30kg x 11 reps

20kg x 12 reps

Pushdowns:

number 11/11 reps

number 10/10 reps

*Wednesday 7.00pm*

REST!!!

*Thursday 7.00am*

REST!!

Still got bad DOMS from my leg workout. Havent had this for a long time. Walking like i have **** myself!!! All good! :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Same as me, I don't really bother with deads as there are too many horror stories eg hernias etc.. Oh and that Homophobic thread was about Red Man he was the one with them views.. When i told him what you get up to he went mad... None of his business imo, Phm i'll still be your friend :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Same as me, I don't really bother with deads as there are too many horror stories eg hernias etc.. Oh and that Homophobic thread was about Red Man he was the one with them views.. *When i told him what you get up to he went mad... None of his business imo, Phm i'll still be *your friend :beer:


hahaha. You c.unt. lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Come on Facebook :thumbup1: or you at work?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Come on Facebook :thumbup1: or you at work?


Yeah mate, at work. Not blocked anymore but it will just stop me working. Got loads on!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

K i'll text you in a bit


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You workout with a weird routine mate lol do you do 2 sessions a day for 2 days then

Rest 2 days and repeat?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> You workout with a weird routine mate lol do you do 2 sessions a day for 2 days then
> 
> Rest 2 days and repeat?


Well, I was going to do 2 sessions a day for two days then rest but i just woke up this morning at 6am and thought **** it, i'm obv. not tired, i'll go train!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol nice one! I dont think

I could handle that lol good dedication


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Fri 7.00am*

Arms

Bi's

Olympic Bar Curl:

20kg/8 reps

20kg/9 reps

25kg/7 reps

Hammer Curls:

27.5kg/8 reps

27.5kg/8 reps

27.5kg/8 reps

Cable Curls:

number 4/12 reps drop

number 3/12 reps drop

number 2/12 reps

number 4/12 reps drop

number 3/12 reps drop

number 2/14 reps

Tri's

Scull's

30kg/12 reps

30kg/10 reps

30kg/9 reps

Close Grip Bench

60kg/11 reps

70kg/8 reps

60kg/9 reps

Keeping to a.m training only now with a different muscle group mon - fri.

Don't know what i was thinking doing twice a day. Just excited with the start of my cycle and went a bit overboard lol.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

If you feel fine, then twice a day is okay, just be aware that you'll be over training if you do that too often.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Simon m said:


> If you feel fine, then twice a day is okay, just be aware that you'll be over training if you do that too often.


Thats the thing, i felt f.ucked by thurdsday. I'm fine when im training and still lifting heavy but out of the gym, i'm very lethargic and bit sharp with the mrs' at night. Plus i'm trying to bulk so don't think with my small stomach, i can realistically fuel training twice a day.

I was gaining my best when i was training once a day. Stupid to change it just because im on a stronger cycle!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good work and good your training just once a day! Lol whats the split gona lopk like now?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good work and good your training just once a day! Lol whats the split gona lopk like now?


Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Shoulders

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Arms

Sat: rest

Sun rest

Love a.m training. No one in there to distract me and equipment always available!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i train earlyish now to and its ace! no huge guys in to make me feel puney :thumb: :innocent: :lol: although usually about 1ish a guy called jacko comes in and hes huge! lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah i train earlyish now to and its ace! no huge guys in to make me feel puney :thumb: :innocent: :lol: although usually about 1ish a guy called jacko comes in and hes huge! lol


Just copy him mate and you can't go wrong :whistling:

(and Ryan, never use three smilies in a row again! lol)


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

nice change mate ,if you put your mind to it you can do it .


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

You're on your way mate

I think it's good to aim for the top spot if not why bother competing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> You're on your way mate
> 
> I think it's good to aim for the top spot if not why bother competing


Thanks mate, things are progressing really nicely at the mo. Thanks to my new "supplement" cycle.

Energy is up, motivation is up, bodyweight is up (water), lifting weights are up!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey dude come on FB x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Saturday 3rd 3.00pm*

Shoulders

Shoulder Press:

80kg/12 reps

100kg/5 reps

80kg/10reps

DB Lat Raise:

12.5kg/12 reps

12.5kg/8 reps

10kg/12 reps

Front Bar Raise:

20kg/14 reps

30kg/12reps

40kg/8 reps

30kg/8 reps

Oly. Bar Shrug:

80kg/15reps

100kg/12 reps

110kg/8 reps

Seated DB Shrug:

35kg/12 reps

35kg/8 reps

Good training again. I felt/feel amazing and my confidence is right up.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whats ure daily eating looking like currently while on cycle bud


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good mil press! Strong fecker lol how long a cycle you doing?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> whats ure daily eating looking like currently while on cycle bud


Hi mate. Its like this:

7.00am

Mass Shake with 400ml milk 50g protein/90g Carbs.

1 serving BCAA

1 serving vit/mins (no iron)

1 Anadrol @ 50mg

Train for 45 mins to 1 hour.

Continue drinking other half of my shake during and after training.

10.00am

6 eggs on two toasted wholemeal rolls with a glass of milk.

1.00pm

200 - 250g of chicken/turkey with a large apple

3.00pm

70g carbs worth of rice.

250g mince (not lean as i can't afford but i am bulking so not too bad. I drain a fair amount of the fat anyway).

6.00pm

Another mass shake as before

1 serving BCAA

1 serving vit/mins

1 anadrol @ 50mg

9 - 10pm (depending when im hungry)

Jacked potato with a bit of cheese

Salmon fillet.

Buy everything in bulk once a week and cook enough for 4 days at a time, so i always have it available and never miss a meal.

Also i am not drinking a drop whilst im using anadrol (6 weeks)

Also using:

1g test a week

300mg of tri-tren (might go to 450mg but will wait to see if 300mg is enough).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good mil press! Strong fecker lol how long a cycle you doing?


Prob be 15 weeks mate. Going to be doing HCG throughout so might even push to 20. See how i feel closer to the time.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Prob be 15 weeks mate. Going to be doing HCG throughout so might even push to 20. See how i feel closer to the time.


Whats your HCG protocol mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Whats your HCG protocol mate?


I'm not starting till about week four, i'll talk to you nearer the time about it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Monday 5th July 7.00am*

*
*

Chest:

Flat Bench

125kg/5 reps

115kg/6 reps

105kg/8 reps

DB Fly

30kg/6 reps

27.5kg/8 reps

27.5kg/7 reps

DB Press

35kg/6 reps

30kg/8 reps

30kg/8 reps

Cable Flys

number 6/12 reps

number 5/12 reps

Had a really good weekend. Went out with mates on fri and sat and didn't drink anything. Kept having redbull which kind of tricked me into thinking it was alcohol (and at least you get something from it i.e. heart palpitations and insomnia lol).

Even had all my meals which at the weekend can sometimes miss one and have to have an extra shake because of getting up late. But was up at 8 both days and started eating. Quite liking having a break from drinking. Made my best gains when i was very strict so im expecting the same this time.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


Heathen


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

onefatidiot said:


> Heathen


Don't worry mate, i've moved on since then!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Don't worry mate, i've moved on since then!


Thats good to know , its put my mind at ease.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Don't worry mate, i've moved on since then!


Lol admit at one point you were ****ed off about it, and you thought you were small and weak :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol admit at one point you were ****ed off about it, and you thought you were small and weak :tongue:


Yeah, but it was recovering. Now im suoer manly and you will never find me crying like a girl again (or until next PCT) lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice bench mate, diet looks good, i counted the meals but i forgot lmao whats the macros and cals per day with that diet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tuesday 6th 7.00am*

Back:

Wide grip pullups

bodyweight +5kg/10 reps

" /8 reps

" /7 reps

T-Bar Rows

40kg/12 reps

80kg/10 reps

120kg/6 reps

120kg/5 reps

120kg/5 reps

This was all i needed. Was f.ucked after this. Felt very powerful (for me anyway) and t-bar rows were done without chucking the weight up (only cheated on the last two reps).

Looking at some of the other journals on here and the results some have got, i am from now on going for a more abbeviated routine. Focusing on real high intensity, and less volume (in the way of exersizes). Focus more on the heaviest compounds i can do.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice bench mate, diet looks good, i counted the meals but i forgot lmao whats the macros and cals per day with that diet?


I'm not exactly sure mate. I used to do all that and work it all out and then weigh my food before i cook it, but now im just trying to get as much clean in as possible and if i start putting on fat, i will adjust/add in more cardio.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spose thats the best way  as long as your getting fueled and have enough protein to grow then your sorted!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Wednesday 7th 7.00am*

Legs

Leg extension (warm up):

number 2/10reps

number 2/10reps

number 2/10reps

Squat:

65kg/10 reps

105kg/9 reps

125kg/4 reps

125kg/4 reps

135kg/2 reps

105kg/7 reps

I warm up with leg extensions nice and slow and holding a contraction as i torn my quad in my left leg about twoyears ago. Not nice at all.

Was playing football and twisted for a shot. Felt a ping, but as i had never had a bad injury before, i couldn't tell it was bad. So i carried on.

Then the same twisted shot came up again and it proper ripped. SO MUCH PAIN!!!!! It was like when you have really bad pins and needles and the slightest movement kills......but for about two weeks.

This workout.

All really simple but kept me really focused on the job at hand, which was training my legs. Not what i could get on certain exercises. Training simply has made me fell like my training has a direct route, rather than 3 sets on 4 or 5 exercises, which some times make you train under what you can achieve as you are holding back, knowing you have exercises to come.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Also, had a McDonalds yesterday. Was the only way i could get some extra calories as i was working on site all day and they didnt have cooking/heating facilities.

2 x chicken sandwhiches and chips. TBH, it was horrible. Should have waited and gone KFC!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Also, had a McDonalds yesterday. Was the only way i could get some extra calories as i was working on site all day and they didnt have cooking/heating facilities.
> 
> *
> 2 x chicken sandwhiches and chips.* TBH, it was horrible. Should have waited and gone KFC!!!


 :nono:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> :nono:


lol was (i felt) necessary mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao! if you read the back of one of the bits of paper they put on your trays it tells you the macros of everything on there menus :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao! if you read the back of one of the bits of paper they put on your trays it tells you the macros of everything on there menus :lol:


Oh yeah, but **** it. Can't be perfect all the time. Once in a couple of weeks is hardly going to hurt.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thursday 8th July 7.00am*

Shoulders

Shoulder Press:

60kg/10 reps warm up

80kg/10 reps warm up

105kg/8 reps

115kg/2 reps

95kg/8 reps

Lat Raise:

12.5kg/12 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

15kg/6 reps

Shrugs:

650kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/8 reps warm up

125kg/12 reps

145kg/10 reps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah true enough mate lol, nice workout, although i hadto read your shrugs twice :lol: then i realised you ment 65kg not 650kg! Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah true enough mate lol, nice workout, although i hadto read your shrugs twice :lol: then i realised you ment 65kg not 650kg! Lol


oops lol. That would be some achievement!!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hell yeah it would! Lol still some good shrugging you done mate well done  !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Friday 9th 7.00am*

Arms

Oly. Bicep Curl:

45kg/10 reps

55kg/6 reps

60kg/5 reps

50kg/7 reps

Sculls:

10kg/8 reps warm up

10kg/8 reps warm up

30kg/12 reps

35kg/6 reps

35kg/5 reps

DB Hammer Curl:

22.5kg/8 reps

27.5kg/6 reps

22.5kg/6 reps

Close Grip Bench:

65kg/8 reps

85kg/8 reps

105kg/7 reps

115kg/4 reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Monday 12th July*

Chest

Flat Bench Press:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/10 reps warm up

130kg/4 reps + 1 assisted (new pb)

115kg/7 reps

105kg/7 reps

Incline DB Fly:

27.5kg/8 reps

27.kg/7 reps

Cable Fly:

Number 5/15 reps

Number 6/10 reps

Number 7/10 reps

Really happy with the pb on flat bench. Not sure weather to stay at that weight next session and get some more reps or up it by 2.5kg and see if i can get the same. Any ideas?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done on the PB mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ace benching mate well done! Id stay at that weight for next session and see if you can get all 5 reps out without help then up the weight


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tuesday 13th July*

Woke up really tired and knew i needed more sleep, so i didn't go.

*Wednesday 14th July*

Back

Wide Grip Pull Ups:

Bodyweight +10kg/7 reps

Bodyweight +10kg/6 reps

Bodyweight + 5kg/7 reps

T-Bar Row:

40kg/8 reps warm up

80kg/8 reps warm up

130kg/4 reps (new pb)

120kg/5 reps

110kg/8 reps

Cycle going really well. Keep hitting new pb's, im two weeks into my cycle now and stronger than i was at the peak of my last cycle. My body weight is a little less than last time (just shy of 15 stone) but i have much less body fat. Going to lower my carbs slightly to make sure i stay at my current bodyfat.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thurday 15th July 7.00am*

Shoulders

Shoulder Press:

45kg/10 reps warm up

65kg/10 reps warm up

85kg/10 reps warm up

105kg/7 reps

115kg/4 reps (new pb)

95kg/12 reps

Lat Raise:

15kg/8 reps (new pb)

15kg/7 reps

15kg/6 reps

Oly. Bar Shrugs:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/8 reps

145kg/8 reps

155kg/4 reps (new pb) (grip went)

Was supposed to be legs today but i couldnt pull my arms up to stabilise the bar as i have bad pip in my bi's. Will be fine for tomorrow though.

Getting lots of pb's but thats is to be expected seeing as i held onto most of my strength after my last cycle. Things still going really well and am very motivated.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad everythings goin well mate, great weights, is the Shoulder press free bar?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kind of mate. It's a smith, but not if you know what i mean. Its on runners but isnt assisted in any way. I suppose it is a smith, but it is the bare bones of a smith.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Power rack?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Power rack?


Well no, lol. Cos thats a power rack. :lol:

It is a smith, but not assisted i.e. not on bearings or anything. The runners make the movement strictly up and down, but dont help you (apart from any side to side motion).


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice lifting mate anything over 100kg on shoulder press is very good, well done.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nice lifting mate anything over 100kg on shoulder press is very good, well done.


Cheers mate. Going for an extra 5kg next weeks. And see if i can get 4 reps again. Be amazing if i can get 5 reps. F.uck it.....i am GOING to get 5 reps!!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Friday 16th July 7.00am*

Legs

Warm up:

light leg extentions

3 sets of 15

Squats:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/8 reps warm up

145kg/3 reps

135kg/5 reps

105kg/9 reps

Calf Raises:

Superset

number 20/12 reps

number 15/10 reps

number 11/10 reps

Superset

number 20/10 reps

number 15/10 reps

number 11/10 reps

Going to try 155kg squat next week, which will be the most i have ever done. I felt comfortable and in control with 145kg for all 3 reps. Could have possibly got another 1 or 2 with a spotter.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate, great squatting, is 145 for 3 your most atm ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout mate, great squatting, is 145 for 3 your most atm ?


No mate, Done more than that before. Did 155 for 3 before. After about 7 months of continuous squatting (that was on a smith though where as i am in a squat rack nowadays) and only been squatting again for about 1 month. I'll break that soon.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see.. Any training over the weekend or today?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Monday 19th July 7.00am*

Chest

Bench:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/3 reps warm up

105kg/3 reps warm up

135kg/4 reps (new pb) (last rep was a bit s.hit)

125kg/6 reps

115kg/6 reps

105kg/6 reps

Incline DB Flys:

30kg/8 reps (equal pb) more next week if it kills me!!!!

27.5kg/10 reps

27.5kg/8 reps

Cable Fly:

Number 6/12 reps

Number 6/12 reps

Number 6/12 reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see.. Any training over the weekend or today?


No training on the weekends mate. Two solid days off. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got some picture updates.














































Think im def. leaner than the start, but im up nearly a stone in weight. Something is working well. Think i was originally having to many carbs and no cardio. Ive dropped my carbs by about 25g per meal and am doing cardio about 3 times a week. Also, im the strongest i have ever been.

:thumb: THINGS ARE GOING GREAT!!!!!! (no injuries please) :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Defo leaned out, especially in the chest area... And bigger biceps :thumbup1:

I'll be sure to have some lube as requested by text earlier when you and kate come down next month :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cool mate and great benching :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

def leaner mate, back and chest are looking ace :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> def leaner mate, back and chest are looking ace :thumbup1:


Thanks mate. You look sexy too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Defo leaned out, especially in the chest area... And bigger biceps :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll be sure to have some lube as requested by text earlier when you and kate come down next month :laugh:


Okay mate. But dont waste any on kate.

(you current avi is my fav. so far)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Also, im only 3 weeks of 10 into my current cycle so im expecting to get better. Still very far of what i feel is acceptable to call myself a true bodybuilder.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thanks mate. You look sexy too.


why thanks babe x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tuesday 20th July 7.00am*

Back

Wide Grip Pull Up:

bodyweight + 15kg/6 reps (new pb)

bodyweight + 10kg/6 reps

bodyweight + 10kg/6 reps

T-Bar Row:

40kg/8 reps warm up

80kg/8 reps warm up

135kg/5 reps (was new pb)

140kg/3 reps (new pb)

120kg/6 reps

100kg/10 reps

Got the new pb @135kg and thought f.uck it, it's only 5kg more to 140. Before i lifted the 140 i told myself i would lift it, will be hard, but im going to lift it. Then banged out 3 when i was expecting 2 so really happy with that!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate well done! Nice short session


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one mate well done! Nice short session


Not really. Takes 45 mins. Need decent rest between the heavy sets as they make me want to puke and pass out. Proper f.ucked at the end. Could do more exersizes, but what would be the point in that.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw, i hate when that happens, last time it happend to me was like last year when i wanted to get fit so o went out a long run thwn came to the park behind my house and used it to do pull/press/sit ups lol walked round and spued my ring at the front door :lol: to much too fast! Lol

dont matter if you dont do more if your back felt worked after that theb all is good :thumb: !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Aw, i hate when that happens, last time it happend to me was like last year when i wanted to get fit so o went out a long run thwn came to the park behind my house and used it to do pull/press/sit ups lol walked round and spued my ring at the front door :lol: to much too fast! Lol
> 
> dont matter if you dont do more if your back felt worked after that theb all is good :thumb: !


Legs and back....always want to puke. I manage to hold it back but its right there, just below my adams apple. A big gulp of cold water seems to work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Wednesday 21st July 7.00am*

Shoulders

Shoulders Press:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/3 reps warm up

105kg/3 reps warm up

125kg/4 reps (new pb)

115kg/6 reps

105kg/8 reps

105kg/7 reps

DB Lat. Raise:

15kg/9 reps (new pb)

15kg/8 reps (slight shoulder pain)

12.5kg/10 reps

Oly bar Shrug:

65kg/12 reps

145kg/4 reps (grip slipped as hands were sweaty)

145kg/8 reps

165kg/3 reps (new pb)

Done. Was so hot in there this morning. Plus my casual training partners that like to turn up once a week (if that) and tell everyone they train with me all the time, whenever we go out. Does my head in, but they are mates and i feel bad telling then to do one. Thing is, to them its something to do, but for me, (other than my mrs' and The Raptor  it's the only thing i care about!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mate thats amazing shoulder pressing! Your getting stronger every session 

I know what you meen about folk like that, your putting your heart and soul into this and they are just ****ing about!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Mate thats amazing shoulder pressing! Your getting stronger every session
> 
> I know what you meen about folk like that, your putting your heart and soul into this and they are just ****ing about!


Yeah, im suprised by my strength too. I've just got so much belief and confidence that im going to lift these weights when im under them. And it works. It's like, im not trying to convice myself i will lift....i already know i will (in my head).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thursday 22nd July 7.00am*

Legs

Leg extension:

3 warm up sets

Squats:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/5 reps warm up

105kg/5 reps warm up

155kg/4 reps (new pb) (not quite parallel but low none the less, will stick to this weight until i can get parallel)

145kg/5 reps

105kg/10reps

105kg/8 reps

Standing Calf Raise:

superset

number 20/25 reps

number 18/10 reps

number 16/10 reps

superset

number 20/15 reps

number 18/10 reps

number 16/8 reps

HARD!! session. Was having 3 second pauses between each squat when things got really tough. But thought of my journal and really wanted to put a new pb on my squat. Really happy with it. Just need to tighten up my form.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ace work mate! How low do you go normally on squats just parallel?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

looking good mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ace work mate! How low do you go normally on squats just parallel?


Yeah mate. Just parallel. Any lower and i find it aggravates my knee (weird clicking thing). Have found they are growing though. Lost a lot of size from just leg pressing and now its going back on really quick.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> looking good mate


Thanks a lot, and thanks for the friend request. Added!


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good to see your progressing every workout and I like the positive mind set. Think that is half the battle making sure your mind don't fail before the muscle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tiny76 said:


> Good to see your progressing every workout and I like the positive mind set. Think that is half the battle making sure your mind don't fail before the muscle.


Nothing can bring me down at the mo mate. Super motivated and my self belief and confidence is sky high. Arms tomorrow. Missed last week as i did something to my bi but all good now.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah mate. Just parallel. Any lower and i find it aggravates my knee (weird clicking thing). Have found they are growing though. Lost a lot of size from just leg pressing and now its going back on really quick.


ahh i see, why dont you try knee wraps? or up your fish oil intake ? i had the clicking before with squatting and once i upped the fish oil tab intake it went away after a week or 2


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> ahh i see, why dont you try knee wraps? or up your fish oil intake ? i had the clicking before with squatting and once i upped the fish oil tab intake it went away after a week or 2


Could do that mate, but then i could be masking a problem. My legs grow the way im doing it so i will keep doing what im doing but if they stop....i'll know what to do


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

When I started squatting I used knee wraps as my knees hurt just by looking at them, I don't need them now.

Nice avi :wink:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Friday 23rd July 7.00am*

Arms

Oly. Bar Curl:

25kg/12 reps warm up

45kg/8 reps warm up

62.5kg/8 reps (new pb)

55kg/7 reps

45kg/8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press:

25kg/12 reps warm up

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/10 reps

125kg/6 reps (new pb)

105kg/8 reps

DB Hammer Curls:

30kg/6 reps (new pb)

27.5kg/7 reps

27.5kg/6 reps

Sculls:

40kg/6 reps (new pb)

30kg/8 reps

30kg/7 reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flanagan said:


> When I started squatting I used knee wraps as my knees hurt just by looking at them, I don't need them now.
> 
> Nice avi :wink:


Lol. You bell end!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough mate if they are growing just keep at it  , thats some bar curl mate, is there swinging involved in it or is it strict?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> True enough mate if they are growing just keep at it  , thats some bar curl mate, is there swinging involved in it or is it strict?


Strict initially (about 3 reps) then they are more cheat curls. Find i feel it lots and my arms are growing so im just going to stick to it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fvck that mate i cant even strict curl anything above 25kg :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fvck that mate i cant even strict curl anything above 25kg :lol:


Remeber though, the bar weighs 25kg of what i was curling.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough, still some good curling mate compared to me 2 months back struggling to bench 60 lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Monday 19th July 7.00am*

Chest

Bench:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/3 reps warm up

105kg/3 reps warm up

140kg/3 reps (new pb)

130kg/5 reps

115kg/6 reps

105kg/7 reps

Incline DB Flys:

32.5kg/7 reps (new pb)

32.5kg/6 reps

27.5kg/7 reps

Cable Fly:

Number 7/12 reps

Number 6/12 reps

Number 5/12 reps

Everything was done with less rest time today as well, to bring the intensity up. Was dead after. When i was driving home, my arms kept going all floppy on the steering wheel lol.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Was dead after. When i was driving home, my arms kept going all floppy on the steering wheel lol.


Trying to will your arm up to put the indicator on :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flanagan said:


> Trying to will your arm up to put the indicator on :laugh:


Fuc.k the indicators. Im too cool for that shi.t lol. It was more like trying to will my arm to turn the steering wheel round the corners :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fookin hell mate 140 bench your a beast!! Awesome mate

Lets hope you didnt crash on the way to work :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fookin hell mate 140 bench your a beast!! Awesome mate
> 
> Lets hope you didnt crash on the way to work :lol:


Na, im fine lol. Once i get home, i sit down for a bit and then im ok. 140 is good, but 160 is better. Remember im using gear though ryan and strength is up at the mo because of this.

And the good thing is, The Raptor's bench max was 140 for 1. He's been training a lot longer than me so its good to beat him. He's just about to go on a mass cycle though so he will prob. overtake me again. Never mind.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know your on gear just now mate, how much of the strentgh you think you will be able to keep after the cycles finished?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah i know your on gear just now mate, how much of the strentgh you think you will be able to keep after the cycles finished?


It will go Down but not a huge amount. I'll only drop a bit of the weight im lifting, but i'll have to start using rest pauses and wont get many reps. You just have to make sure you get the reps. Like you just dont give up! Im going to be dieting aswell though, that will def have and impact on strength levels with lower carbs.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see, well true enough about the dieting, you gona do any other cycles this year?, or just cruise?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see, well true enough about the dieting, you gona do any other cycles this year?, or just cruise?


prob not. This is going to be a pretty decent length one. Going to have a decent break afterwards and good pct rather then the half ****d ones i have been doing for about 6 weeks (which is pointless really).


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How much longer you on this cycle for and how far in are you?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> How much longer you on this cycle for and how far in are you?


4 weeks in about 15-16 to go.

Second half is lower doses though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So like 10 weeks highish 10 weeks lowish?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> So like 10 weeks highish 10 weeks lowish?


Yeah thats right. The last ten will be more of maintence whilst dropping some body fat and stopping me going into a catabolic state (will be lower calories).

Wont be like a full on cut.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good work bro, loving all the pb's, your a strong'un


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> good work bro, loving all the pb's, your a strong'un


"It's all fake"

Or so the D-bol brigade keep saying at my gym!!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> "It's all fake"
> 
> Or so the D-bol brigade keep saying at my gym!!!!


upping dose as we speak


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> upping dose as we speak


Yeah, but they are scared of needles so its justified. :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tuesday 27th July 7.00am*

Back

Wide Grip Pull Up:

bodyweight + 20kg/5 reps (new pb)

bodyweight + 15kg/5 reps

bodyweight + 15kg/5 reps

bodyweight /10 reps

T-Bar Row:

40kg/10 reps warm up

80kg/7 reps warm up

150kg/5 reps (new pb)

140kg/4 reps

130kg/5 reps

120kg/7 reps

I thought i would struggle this week with the 150kg, but got to a song that gets me aggressive, waited for the perfect point, then exploded the weight up. Then i got all the old people tutting at me and shaking their heads cos i grunted a bit and was heaving afterwards lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Then i got all the old people tutting at me and shaking their heads cos i grunted a bit and was heaving afterwards lol.


PMSL come to my gym on a friday night then....we have a Ronnie night...everyone has to shout

"Yeeeeeaahhhhh Buddddddddayyyyyyyy"

or

"Lightweight babbbbbbbbbbyyyy"

Before every set....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> PMSL come to my gym on a friday night then....we have a Ronnie night...everyone has to shout
> 
> "Yeeeeeaahhhhh Buddddddddayyyyyyyy"
> 
> ...


Haha, that would be awesome!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

That aint even the half of it lmao

Last week the boys were benching and decided to see who could throw the bar up, clap, then catch it again.....with 100kg on the bar lmao

****ing mental place lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Magic that's not Yorky's is it?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

flanagan said:


> Magic that's not Yorky's is it?


Nah the works in Barnet, prob the best gym I've trained in, not for the equipment and that (its ****ing old) but the atmostphere is top.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Fair enough just noticed your location. 

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> That aint even the half of it lmao
> 
> Last week the boys were benching and decided to see who could throw the bar up, clap, then catch it again.....with 100kg on the bar lmao
> 
> ****ing mental place lol


Fvck that i wouldnt even try that with no weight on the bar lmfao

Good work on the t bar row ph, your seriously gotta get vids of these lifts! Would be awesome to watch


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fvck that i wouldnt even try that with no weight on the bar lmfao
> 
> Good work on the t bar row ph, your seriously gotta get vids of these lifts! Would be awesome to watch


Mate, i wouldn't even do photographs. Mainly as there is no one there in the mornings and also, i'm not friendly with the instructors in the mornings. Next time i can convince the mrs to get out of bed, ill get her to film me on her eye phone. Got to say though. there are loads on here who could lift that much so prob would be boring to them. I'll do it for you though Ryan  Also, it does look good with all the 20kg plates on the bar lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You should try positioning your phone

Somewhere, i get all my lifts on vid and i train alone too lol for my bench i put it on top of a radiator lol!

Yeah maybe so but theres alot of folk that cant do thos lifts lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> You should try positioning your phone
> 
> Somewhere, i get all my lifts on vid and i train alone too lol for my bench i put it on top of a radiator lol!
> 
> Yeah maybe so but theres alot of folk that cant do thos lifts lol


Also, i wouild like a right c.ock filming myself. like, "who do you think you are" lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tuesday 28th July 7.00pm*

Shoulders

Shoulders Press:

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/8 reps warm up

125kg/5 reps (new pb) By one reps

115kg/7 reps

105kg/8 reps

105kg/6 reps

95kg/8 reps

DB Lat. Raise:

15kg/11 reps (new pb) 17.5kg next week

15kg/8 reps

12.5kg/8 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

Oly bar Shrug:

65kg/8 reps (warm up)

105kg/8 reps

165kg/5 reps (was new pb)

175kg/4 reps (new pb, just went for it)

125kg/9 reps

Hated training in the evening. To many d.icks asking the sames questions they always do, then i explain a half decent diet to them and they say they can't be ****d to do that!!!!! Well i cant be ****d to talk to you and wish i hadn't bothered.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I thought you were black:confused1: :lol: Will be following


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


Wtf? I've seen people with less mass than him on stage


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WRT said:


> I thought you were black:confused1: :lol: Will be following


Haha, what made you think that!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Haha, what made you think that!


You look like a light skinned black dude/mixed race in your avi lol!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WRT said:


> You look like a light skinned black dude/mixed race in your avi lol!


Lol, funny you should say that, i was out with some of my black mates the other night and i was darker than most of them. Prob something in me somewhere along the lines but not black, i like to say to the ladies its Italian or Spanish (prob more like Turkish lol).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Friday 30rd July 4.00pm*

Arms

Oly. Bar Curl:

25kg/15 reps warm up

45kg/8 reps warm up

67.5kg/4 reps (new pb)

45kg/12 reps

Close Grip Bench Press:

25kg/12 reps warm up

65kg/8 reps warm up

105kg/8 reps warm up

135kg/4 reps (new pb)

125kg/5 reps

DB Curls:

20kg/8 reps

30kg/6 reps (new pb)

27.5kg/6 reps

20kg/10 reps

Sculls:

40kg/10 reps (new pb)

40kg/6 reps

30kg/10 reps

Really fun session. Don't know why. Lots of people i hadnt seen in a while as i switched to morning training giving me huge compliments which is nice.

Also got Eminems new album which is good for pumping you up.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good session mate, you got one strong cgbp!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGur said:


> Yeah its probably because i dont have twig arms like you :lol:


lol. who is that???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good session mate, you got one strong cgbp!


Remember though mate, all my weights include the 25kg for the bar. Don't want you thinking im decieving you.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know bud, but im saying your tris are really strong in comparison with your chest, how close do you put your hands?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sunday 1st August 9.45am*

Everything (legs tomorrow)

Thought i would do some high volume, low intensity stuff today. Notice some of my joints were a little painfull. Could be due to all the heavy lifting.

Wide grip pull up:

bodyweight +20kg/6 reps (new pb)

bodyweight +15kg/6 reps

bodyweight/9 reps

T Bar Row:

40kg/8 reps

80kg/6 reps

155kg/ told off by the gym owner..."it's too much weight, you will break something" WTF!!!!! It's and olympic bar designed for 1500lb!!!!!!

Deads:

First Time doing these in 6 months.

65kg/8 reps

105kg/7 reps

145kg/4 reps grip gave out, need some staps

Rear cable cross overs:

number 5/10 reps

number 5/9 reps

number 5/9 reps

Shoulder Press:

40kg/15 reps

80kg/10 reps

100kg/5 reps

40kg/15 reps

40kg/15 reps

40kg/10 reps

Tri push down:

superset

number 6/10 reps

number 4/10 reps

number 4/10 reps

superset

number 6/7 reps

number 4/7 reps

number 4/7 reps

Bench press:

65kg/10 reps

105kg/8 reps

85kg/11 reps

55kg/12 reps

DB Rear Delt Row:

20kg/12 reps

20kg/10 reps

20kg/10 reps

DB Fly:

20kg/12 reps

20kg/10 reps

20kg/9 reps

Cable fly:

number 6/15 reps

number 6/12 reps

number 6/9 reps

Concentration DB Curls:

15kg/8 reps

12.5kg/8 reps

12.5kg/8 reps

12.5kg/8 reps

Lat Raise:

15kg/10 reps

15kg/8 reps

15kg/6 reps

Tricept Rope Pulldown:

Superset

number 9/9 reps

number 7/8 reps

number 5/8 reps

Superset

number 9/10 reps

number 7/8 reps

number 5/8 reps

Shrugs:

65kg/12 reps

105kg/12 reps

145kg/9 reps

150kg/4 reps grip went

Everything was done with about 30secs rest. Massive pumps. felt really fun.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn mate thats a sh1t load! Lol what did you do when the gym owner told you off? Lol and is that how much weight a standard oly bar can hold?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Damn mate thats a sh1t load! Lol what did you do when the gym owner told you off? Lol and is that how much weight a standard oly bar can hold?


I think they vary but this one he it writen on it. He is a big guy but he uses light weight with high reps. Something that works for him, but not me. But he doesnt seem to get this and thinks everyone can train light.

Anyway, i just carried on with the light stuff and willget heavy again tomorrow morning on my squats when he isnt there. He's never there at 7.00am.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah i know bud, but im saying your tris are really strong in comparison with your chest, how close do you put your hands?


I put them with about a the distance of my head as a space in the middle. So about 30cm gap.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Youve really worked up some awesome weights mate, what was the reason behind flinging in deads today after not doing them for a while? Just wanted to try them out again yeah?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Youve really worked up some awesome weights mate, what was the reason behind flinging in deads today after not doing them for a while? Just wanted to try them out again yeah?


Its cos the gym owner wouldnt let me bo T Bars. Was so annoying cos i feel my back working more than deads. But im going to keep going on the deads now. Just need some straps as my grip gives out way before my back. On the t bar, i use the v grip to hook around the bar which is much easier to grip, so i can get higher weights. but i had much more in me than what i got for the dead lift and actually quite enjoyed doing them.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Tried to skim read this to find out but I'll just ask - what kind of cycle you running? I remember you saying something about banging 5ml into your delt so it must be 1.5g+ ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WWR said:


> Tried to skim read this to find out but I'll just ask - what kind of cycle you running? I remember you saying something about banging 5ml into your delt so it must be 1.5g+ ?


well, that was just a kick start to get things moving.

Im currently running 2ml test @ 300mg/ml and 1ml tri tren @ 150mg/ml every three days. Was doing it every 2 days, but i think that is overkill and was costing too much.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well, that was just a kick start to get things moving.
> 
> Im currently running 2ml test @ 300mg/ml and 1ml tri tren @ 150mg/ml every *three days*. Was doing it every *3 days*, but i think that is overkill.


lol whats the diff between 3 and three? :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ah24 said:


> lol whats the diff between 3 and three? :lol:


Sorted mate.


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just read through your journal. I can see a difference already in a short space of time.

Subscribed! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ricdan said:


> Just read through your journal. I can see a difference already in a short space of time.
> 
> Subscribed! Keep up the hard work.


Im only four weeks in as well. just starting to show good signs. Not dieting but my bf is dropping (going by the mirror).

Been eating what i have put in my journal but have also added some sugary snacks after training and a lot more peanut butter. So cals are up as my weight has gone up by a stone so far (lot will be water).

Things are going great and cant wait to get to the gym tomorrow at 7.00am for legs.

Just had an all you can eat chinese as well as a weekend treat. Damn did i get my moneys worth!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so your running more than 1200mg test and 300mg tren per week???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> so your running more than 1200mg test and 300mg tren per week???


Yes mate.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

Journals a good read mate :thumbup1:

You must feel pretty awesome smashing out your new PBs all the time.

When did you start training?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

0161 said:


> Journals a good read mate :thumbup1:
> 
> You must feel pretty awesome smashing out your new PBs all the time.
> 
> When did you start training?


About a year and 7 months ago.

It does feel amazing. Just need to keep a good frame of mind when it slows down. Plus the pb's were expected. I would be seriously worried if i wasnt getting them giving my cycle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Monday 2nd July 7.30pm*

Legs

Leg extensions:

number 3/15reps

number 6/15 reps

number 6/12 reps

Leg Press:

80kg/8 reps

130kg/8 reps

180kg/8 reps

260kg/8 reps

290kg/2.5 reps drop

180kg/8 reps

Stiff Leg Dead Lifts:

65kg/8 reps (stayed light as my lower back felt a bit funny)

65kg/8 reps

65kg/8 reps

I've worked up some solid strength now and im going to higher my rep range a bit (using a bit lighter weight). Starting to get a few injuries/sore joints.

I want to work more on my form (its not bad, but i've not been focusing on the muscle much). I'm obviously not a power lifter so now ive got some strength, i need to stop with the low rep range and strength orientated stuff.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout bud, nice leg pressing, what was the reason for the leg press today?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good workout bud, nice leg pressing, what was the reason for the leg press today?


Bad lower back from going to heavy to soon on the deads last work out (which i only did cos the gym owner said my t bar rows where too heavy????).

ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh, fvck it mate! thats how tho i always make sure my back workout is at least 2 days away from my leg workout lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thought i would start this s.hit again.

Currently running legs, push, pull, rest system that is working really well. I put legs and back/bis apart because i like to go heavy on SLDL and need a days rest until i can hit my regular deadlift on back days to the max.

Diet is:

8.00am: 30g pro 50g oats shake. 5g glutamine

9.00am: Banana and pint of water

10.00am: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

12.30pm: 250g chicken with peppers, banana, 30g nuts

3.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

5.30pm: 5 - 6 snotty eggs with 3 slices of bread as soldiers (mmmm!!)

7 - 7.30pm: Train

9.00pm: 30g pro, 50g simple carbs, 5g glutaimine

Cardio (45min low intensity)

10.00pm: 250g chicken with peppers and 30g nuts

current photos (posted already but here goes):





































(yes my ar.se was hanging out in the gym!!)

*Thursday 28th Oct 7.30pm*

Doing some high volume this session

Push

Chest

Incline Bench:

60kg/15 reps (warm up)

100kg/5 reps (warm up)

127.5kg/6 reps

117.5kg/7 reps

107.5kg/7 reps

95kg/8 reps

85kg/9 reps

65kg/10 reps

DB Fly:

32.5kg/6 reps

27.5kg/10 reps

22.5kg/10 reps

17.5kg/13 reps

15kg/13 reps

Shoulders:

Shoulder Press: (super setted with Cable Flies below)

30kg/12 reps (warm up)

80kg/7 reps drop to

60kg/6 reps

50kg/12 reps

30kg/12 reps

Cable Flies:

number 6/16 reps

number 6/12 reps

number 5/12 reps

Front DB Raise:

17.5kg/8 reps

17.5kg/8 reps

15kg/8 reps

Lat DB Raise:

15kg/10 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

Cable Lat Raise:

number 3/8 reps

number 3/9 reps

number 3/8 reps

Tri's:

Sculls:

20kg/13 reps

20kg/12 reps

20kg/10 reps

DB extension:

15kg/10 reps

12.5kg/15 reps

12.5kg/12 reps

Tri Cable Pushdown:

number 12/12 reps

number 10/10 reps

number 8/14 reps

Rope Pull Down (FST7, 15 - 30 secs rest):

number 8/12 reps

number 7/10 reps

number 6/10 reps

number 5/12 reps

number 5/10 reps

number 5/10 reps

number 5/11 reps

Finish. Total workout time was 1 hour 20 mins.

I can lift more weight, but not with a strict form so i dont bother.

For instance bench press is quite wide grip and i keep lats in to focus on pecs more, plus dont lock out so the stress is always on the pec with no rest.

And sculls, when extended are held out at 45 degree angle, again so they are worked the whole set.

Cardio after was 30mins of interval training. Even added a couple of sprints in there. First time i have sprinted since quiting football 2 years ago and it felt really exhilarating to be able to do it without fear or tearing my quad and shin splints!!

The session was easier than yesterday (when i started running again) and the lactic acid build up wasnt so harsh which was nice!


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just had a look on first page mate you ant half grown


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> Just had a look on first page mate you ant half grown


Thanks mate, things are going well. :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

impressive mate, very impressive, you've changed completely, nice one


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IanStu said:


> impressive mate, very impressive, you've changed completely, nice one


Cheers mate (if your not being sarcastic lol)

I dont think im ever going to be happy though. I can feel satisfied with what im doing so far but not sure about being happy. I suppose this is the same with all of us, our insecurities.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers mate (if your not being sarcastic lol)
> 
> I dont think im ever going to be happy though. I can feel satisfied with what im doing so far but not sure about being happy. I suppose this is the same with all of us, our insecurities.


no mate, wasn't being sarcastic, meant it :thumbup1:

i'm the same mate, the more progress I make the more critical of myself I become, its a never ending cycle of dissapointment.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IanStu said:


> no mate, wasn't being sarcastic, meant it :thumbup1:
> 
> i'm the same mate, the more progress I make the more critical of myself I become, its a never ending cycle of dissapointment.


Yeah like "need to add and inch here and there" then you add that inch and: "need to add 2 inches here and there" lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers mate (if your not being sarcastic lol)
> 
> I dont think im ever going to be happy though. I can feel satisfied with what im doing so far but not sure about being happy. *I suppose this is the same with all of us, our insecurities.*


every person on this site , in every gym....u look good buddy...can feel ur passion jump off the page :thumb: ..how tall are you?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> every person on this site , in every gym....u look good buddy...can feel ur passion jump off the page :thumb: ..how tall are you?


Im 5'9'' mate. (nearly as big as your c.ock!)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Keep up the good work.


Thanks chris. And put some f.ucking pics up!! are their any in your journal??


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thanks mate, things are going well. :thumb:


Its oryt mate keep it up!

__________________

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/112128-zzzs-journal.html


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice to have this back running! Fvck mate you have grown, keep it up! Whats short/long term goals?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im 5'9'' mate. (nearly as big as your c.ock!)


(  :whistling:..shhhhh... :lol: .)...

.*and ur sitting at 14.5....thats a good weight pal...*



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thanks chris. And put some f.ucking pics up!! are their any in your journal??


^^^^^ soooo never gonna happen.....give up now :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> (  :whistling:..shhhhh... :lol: .)...
> 
> .*and ur sitting at 14.5....thats a good weight pal...*
> 
> ^^^^^ soooo never gonna happen.....give up now :lol: :lol:


Just weighed in at 14.10. So minus food and water im going to say 4.7?

I could just weigh in the morning lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice to have this back running! Fvck mate you have grown, keep it up! Whats short/long term goals?


Short term goals: add more mass

Long term goals: add more mass and compete

Just tried adding you on fb mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just weighed in at 14.10. So minus food and water im going to say 4.7?
> 
> I could just weigh in the morning lol.


i clearly remember 14.7 being my ultimate goal...i was 13st then....its 15.7 now....ad im really stuck on 15-15.3..it does my head in !


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You looking at staying lean/leanish while gaining mass? And sound bud, will get it tomos, fb is fvcked right up on iphone and not showing nothing :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> You looking at staying lean/leanish while gaining mass? And sound bud, will get it tomos, fb is fvcked right up on iphone and not showing nothing :lol:


Yes mate, i am. If i contiue to grow whilst losing bf/staying level, then i wont stop. If it stops, then i will bump up the calories for a while, or look into a more complex carb cycle.

Currently having a carb day (about 400g) every 4 days.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> i clearly remember 14.7 being my ultimate goal...i was 13st then....its 15.7 now....ad im really stuck on 15-15.3..it does my head in !


I was stuck at 14 for a while. Then got talking to weeman and rams and ended up adding 100g or protein in (took total to 350g per day). Well that was about 1.5 months ago, im now about 14.7 with lower bodyfat so i guess it worked lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just searched and added you mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate how you finding that working? Im currently doing 200g or so ed of carbs to try lean bulk and lose a bit of excess bf with it, just dont have the damn time for cardio atm! Lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I was stuck at 14 for a while. Then got talking to weeman and rams and ended up adding 100g or protein in (took total to 350g per day). Well that was about 1.5 months ago, im now about 14.7 with lower bodyfat so i guess it worked lol.


yea...thats what weeman toldme last year....but im stalling....its just i lose weight in winter...weird i know but happens every year.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh cool mate how you finding that working? Im currently doing 200g or so ed of carbs to try lean bulk and lose a bit of excess bf with it, just dont have the damn time for cardio atm! Lol


I dont think you need to go as low as 200g at your age mate.

I'd say up your protein (my new advice to everyone lol) and good fats though.

And there is always enough time for cardio if you really want to do it. Get up an hour earlier you lazy sh.ite!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> yea...thats what weeman toldme last year....but im stalling....its just i lose weight in winter...weird i know but happens every year.


Come on mate. You dont hibernate do you lol.

If that is the case, eat more in winter lol.

For instance, today is my high carb day. I will eat exactly the same as the mealplan i posted, but with rice every meal.

will easily hit over 4000cal. Surely you wont lose and muscle tissue if you ate that everyday in winter???


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont think you need to go as low as 200g at your age mate.
> 
> I'd say up your protein (my new advice to everyone lol) and good fats though.
> 
> And there is always enough time for cardio if you really want to do it. Get up an hour earlier you lazy sh.ite!!!!!!


Nah i got a lil bit of lard on abs and legs i slowly want to tinker off lol

Proteins probs high enough bud sitting 300+ ed lol some days 350 if i get all 7 meals in! And fats are about 110-120g from mostly EVOO and PB 

And fvck that! I get little time as it is lol cause i dont drive its a nightmare, get in from work about 5.20 ish usually, leave at 6ish for gym, usually start workout between 6.15-6.30, finish about 7.30 sometimes earlier, leave for bus and there a nightmare at night, supposed to be every 10-15 mins but i wait 20+ mins every time lol get home about 8-8.15 depending on busses, make dinner and next days lunch for work, by time ive ate and prepped its 9.30 then quickly sort stuff for work and then phone the mrs due to hardly seeing her these days, by that time its like half 10ish when i get my last meal, usually try for bed about 11 then up at 6-6.30 next day for work! So fvck getting up earlier bud lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Come on mate. You dont hibernate do you lol.
> 
> If that is the case, eat more in winter lol.
> 
> ...


i know, i know..the cold makes me lose my appetite 

i end up drinking the cals.....must sat prepping my 800g mince n tatties, big pot keeps me going all day long :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Shame you covered your c0ck up in those photos, I've had a bad day and need a laugh.........

Just joshing - looking much better


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Simon m said:


> Shame you covered your c0ck up in those photos, I've had a bad day and need a laugh.........
> 
> Just joshing - looking much better


it was cold in there!!!!! And it got stage fright!!

Id put some decent ones in the adult lounge, but im not allowed lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Fri 29th Oct 7.30pm*

Back:

Deads:

60kg/12 reps (warm up)

100kg/6 reps (warm up)

150kg/3 reps (warm up)

205kg/5 reps (new PB)

135kg/ 8 reps

105kg/12 reps

Yates Row:

105kg/8 reps (new PB)

95kg/9 reps

85kg/10 reps

Lat Pulldown:

number 16/9 reps

number 16/8 reps

number 14/8 reps

One Arm DB Row:

42.5kg/10 reps

45kg/8 reps (new PB)

Close Grip Pulldown (lower lats):

number 16/9 reps

number 14/9 reps

number 14/10 reps

Bi's:

EZ Bar Curl:

37.5kg/6 reps

30kg/10 reps

30kg/10 reps

DB Hammer Curl:

15kg/10 reps

12.5kg/14 reps

12.5kg/15 reps

Went for it today on back hense the PB's.

Normally do traps too, but i took aa_sexy out for some food (pizza hut cheat meal). Felt it was more important than getting traps done.

Tomorrow should be rest day, but im going to do traps, abs and calves to catch up. Be done in 30 - 45 mins if i giant set them all.

Then go for my RUN!!! :bounce:

30


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

You've put on some serious size mate well done

Side chest pose is the best


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> You've put on some serious size mate well done
> 
> Side chest pose is the best


Lol, i need to actually do the pose better though. Like, open up more cos for some reason i seem to scrunch inwards without meaning too!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very impressive progress, looked @ your most recent pics then went to page 1 -- awesome, one of the best gains I've seen on this forum for a while 

Keep it up dude!!


----------



## GET SHRED (Sep 20, 2010)

Excellent journal mate, Comparing your first pics to your most recent you have put on some serious size and getting some impressive lifts. Your obviously one dedicated mofo, Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:

subscribed


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

subscribed

I want what your having. Christ sake what a change from page one till the recent pics!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Team1 said:


> subscribed
> 
> I want what your having. Christ sake what a change from page one till the recent pics!!!


Obviously i take gear mate, but i would seriously deny that that is the key.

All my meals get prepared the day before (by aa_sexy most of the time :thumb: )

My work allows me to sit on my a.rse all day and recover plus get all my meals in at exact times week in week out.

Also, my mentality in the gym, i would say is a bit like branch warrens. Just enjoy it so much and love being aggressive. Helps me lift so much more.

Take friday, news came up with these terrorist threat things. Just started fuming instantly and got my new pb in deadlift!

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Went to Starz Bar last night in Exeter. It's an American style restaurant that does huge portions for not a lot of money. i had:

Nachos with cheese and jalapenos

big portion of fries

chicken breast in jack daniels sauce

8oz steak (rare)

Rack of ribs in hickory sauce

jar of coleslaw

Stopped off at mcdonalds on the way home for a mcflurry.

Wanted banoffee pie at the restaurant but nobody wanted desert


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

good work bud, some great improvements there


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ah exeter, your just up the road from me. I live in Saltash


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CJones said:


> Ah exeter, your just up the road from me. I live in Saltash


It is a small....country isnt it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Went to Starz Bar last night in Exeter. It's an American style restaurant that does huge portions for not a lot of money. i had:
> 
> Nachos with cheese and jalapenos
> 
> ...


a Mcflurry??....YouGreedyFatBarsteward..... :lol: :lol:....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> a Mcflurry??....YouGreedyFatBarsteward..... :lol: :lol:....


aha, it was my treat meal!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> a Mcflurry??....YouGreedyFatBarsteward..... :lol: :lol:....


Lol i have just eaten a tub of Celebrations and had 2 chocolate croissants for breakfast... after a week of fcuking about im back to it tomorrow :thumbup1:

And PWH looking good in the progress pics, done well in the time frame! :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i have just eaten a tub of Celebrations and had 2 chocolate croissants for breakfast... after a week of fcuking about im back to it tomorrow :thumbup1:
> 
> *And PWH looking good in the progress pics, done well in the time frame! * :beer:


lol, you so dont want to say that do you :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> aha, it was my treat meal!!!





The Raptor said:


> Lol i have just eaten a tub of Celebrations and had 2 chocolate croissants for breakfast... after a week of fcuking about im back to it tomorrow :thumbup1:
> 
> And PWH looking good in the progress pics, done well in the time frame! :beer:


i had a big tub of prailines and cream haggen daz last night....every sat night without fail.....we NEED it to keep us sane... :rockon:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you so dont want to say that do you :laugh:


No im happy to say that actually, although your cycle that got you there started from left overs that i gave to you and you jabbed in my living room so i take full responsibility for you gains :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> i had a big tub of prailines and cream haggen daz last night....every sat night without fail.....we NEED it to keep us sane... :rockon:


Thats it, im normally good but this week has been diabolical! 

Anyway line has been drawn and as of tomorrow back to it!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Obviously i take gear mate, but i would seriously deny that that is the key.
> 
> All my meals get prepared the day before (by aa_sexy most of the time :thumb: )
> 
> ...


 :lol:

i was joking mate but thanks for the reply. Blatant hard consistant work been done there. everything else is just the cherry.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Has everyone fallen off the diet wagon

Did you find that it wasn't that tasty as you haven't had it for a while


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Has everyone fallen off the diet wagon
> 
> Did you find that it wasn't that tasty as you haven't had it for a while


I fell off but no, was very tasty! I eat junk every week at some point, this week has been all week.. when my diet is consistent progress, this week was a waste but back at it tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

If you take the junk out of your diet for a month you'll loose the taste for it

Coming from a former addict


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> If you take the junk out of your diet for a month you'll loose the taste for it
> 
> Coming from a former addict


ye, i agree with this to an extent. like mc donalds tastes crap when you've not had it for a while....same with chinese. but chocolate or icecream will always be lush...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> If you take the junk out of your diet for a month you'll loose the taste for it
> 
> Coming from a former addict


Nothing better for me than a large meat feast pizza with garlic butter and chillies.. i tell myself that once a week helps stop your metabolism from adjusting to clean food :lol:

Only issue is that i have ate like that every day this week, eating junk makes me feel like crap so is best kept for weekends :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Nothing better for me than a large meat feast pizza with garlic butter and chillies.. i tell myself that once a week helps stop your metabolism from adjusting to clean food :lol:
> 
> Only issue is that i have ate like that every day this week, eating junk makes me feel like crap so is best kept for weekends :thumbup1:


the second i stopped my consumption of junk i noticed a massive change in my body because my diet was consistent

food for thought ( no pun intended)



coflex said:


> ye, i agree with this to an extent. like mc donalds tastes crap when you've not had it for a while....same with chinese. but chocolate or icecream will always be lush...


**** i haven't had ice cream for nearly a year


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

coflex said:


> ye, i agree with this to an extent. like mc donalds tastes crap when you've not had it for a while....same with chinese. but *chocolate or icecream will always be lush... *


i can honestly say that i could- and do- go months on end without any take out/ fast foods BUT ice cream and chocy- NO WAY.... :rockon:

p.s.. Ru-Ru  ....cause of you giving me ear ache about my lack of meals the other day I went out and bought a big pan to make my 1000g lean steak mince n tatties....i aim for 1000gs of meat per day....so im back on track....im having sirloin steak 4 times today with rice, veg etc.... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Nothing better for me than a large meat feast pizza with garlic butter and chillies.. i tell myself that once a week helps stop your metabolism from adjusting to clean food :lol:
> 
> Only issue is that i have ate like that every day this week, eating junk makes me feel like crap so is best kept for weekends :thumbup1:


erm...thought u had MONTH long cheat meals... :innocent: :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> erm...thought u had MONTH long cheat meals... :innocent: :rolleye: :rolleye:


I did, the 3 week good and then another week..

Pulled my finger out though, have had the excuse of being busy with work

But in reality i just love junk, back to normality for me now as i was seeing good progress


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

powerhouse > Chuck Norris


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> ..I do, 1 month on 1 month off
> 
> ok...its always cheat MONTH.....what can I say ? :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol im pretty good these days tbh, anyway back in a min just off to get a pizza


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I found the pizza i had from pizza hut the other day wasnt that nice. i used to love it and was really looking forward to it.

Just made me feel a little ill and all the salt made me so thirsty!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol im pretty good these days tbh, anyway back in a min just off to get a pizza


you disgust me :ban:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> you disgust me :ban:


dude....do u never cheat?...come on now...whats ur guilty pleasure?

im on sirloin no2....mushrooms, onions, rice..dash of pepper sauce...

bodies aching a bit from this mornings chest/ tri workout :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> dude....do u never cheat?...come on now...whats ur guilty pleasure?
> 
> im on sirloin no2....mushrooms, onions, rice..dash of pepper sauce...
> 
> bodies aching a bit from this mornings chest/ tri workout :thumb:


My hams are tight as fudge since legs this morning. Going running in a bit which will sort it though.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> dude....do u never cheat?...come on now...whats ur guilty pleasure?
> 
> im on sirloin no2....mushrooms, onions, rice..dash of pepper sauce...
> 
> bodies aching a bit from this mornings chest/ tri workout :thumb:


not really to be honest

now im doing cardio twice a week which i really hate, if i eat **** it feels like i'm undoing my hard work tbh


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sunday 31st Oct.*

Legs

Warm up with quad ext and ham ext.

Lunges:

85kg/20reps

85kg/16 reps

75kg20 reps

Quad Extension:

number 7/15 reps

number 8/11 reps

number 9/9 reps

Ham Extension:

number 16/8 reps

number 16/6 reps

number 15/8 reps

Laying Ham Curl:

number 5/8 reps

number 5/7 reps

number 5/7 reps

Bi's

Standing EZ Curl:

30kg/10 reps

40kg/7 reps

45kg/4 reps

30kg/11 reps

DB Hammer Curls:

15kg/16 reps

15kg/9 reps

12.5kg/8 reps

DB Curls:

17.5kg/9 reps

15kg/8 reps

12.5kg/8 reps

Traps

Oly. Bar Shrug:

85kg/8 reps

145kg/8 reps

185kg/8 reps

DB Shrug:

45kg/15 reps

45kg/12 reps

42.5kg/14 reps

Laying DB Shrug (bench 30 degrees):

30kg/15 reps

35kg/12 reps

35kg/11 reps

Good workout, but ran out of time for calve so will superset them in lots tomorrow with chest, tris, and shoulders.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Mon 1st Nov.*

Chest

Incline Bench Press:

55kg/15 reps (warm up)

95kg/8 reps (warm up)

115kg/8 reps

105kg/9 reps

95kg/9 reps

85kg/8 reps

75kg/8 reps

DB Flys:

32.5kg/7 reps

27.5kg/8 reps

22.5kg/11 reps

15kg/11 reps

Chest Dips (leant forward):

bodyweight/12 reps

bodyweight/12 reps

bodyweight/8 reps

Flat Bench:

55kg/12 reps

75kg/7 reps

65kg/10 reps

Shoulders:

Shoulder Press:

30kg/15 reps

80kg/9 reps

60kg/8 reps

50kg/10.5 reps

Front delt Shoulder Press:

30kg/14 reps

50kg/8 reps

30kg/14 reps

DB Front Delt Raise:

15kg/8 reps

12.5kg/11 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

Cable Lat Raise:

number 4/11 reps

number 4/10 reps

number 4/9 reps

Tri's

Sculls:

20kg/16 reps

20kg/12 reps

20kg/10 reps

Cable push down:

number 13/10 reps

number 12/8 reps

number 11/12 reps

DB Extension:

15kg/10 reps

15kg/9 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

10kg/13 reps

Rope Pull Down:

15 - 30 secs rest.

number 9:10 reps

number 8/12 reps

number 7/11 reps

number 6/13 reps

number 6/12 reps

number 6/12 reps

number 6/10 reps

number 3/20 reps

1.5 hours

Serious pump from that last exercise. Trouble steering on the way home.

Then cardio...chicken...shower, about to have sex. Then bed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tues 2nd Nov.*

Back

Seated Row Machine:

number 8/20 reps (warm up)

number 8/20 reps (warm up)

number 20/10 reps

number 20/8 reps

number 18/8 reps

Lat Pulldown:

number 16/10 reps (new PB)

number 16/7 reps

number 14/11 reps

Yates Row:

60kg/12 reps

100kg/8 reps

110kg/6 reps (new PB)

60kg/12 reps

V Bar Pulldown:

number 16/10 reps

number 16/8 reps

number 14/8 reps

DB Row:

40kg/12 reps

45kg/10 reps

Bi's

EZ Bar Curl:

10kg/15 reps (warm up)

10kg/15 reps (warm up)

40kg/6 reps

30kg/12 reps

30kg/9 reps

Bar Hammer Curls:

30kg/8 reps (new PB)

20kg/10 reps

15kg/13 reps

DB Hammer Curls:

15kg/11 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

Traps:

DB Shrugs:

45kg/15 reps (new PB)

45kg/12 reps

40kg/10 reps

35kg/12 reps

Abs:

Negative Sit Ups:

bodyweight/20 reps

bodyweight +20kg plate/10 reps drop

bodyweight/8 reps

bodyweight/18 reps

bodyweight/18 reps

Quite a few PB's there that im happy with.

V bar lat pulldown at the end really hit my lats.

Doing deadlifts every other back workout. If i tried PB's on deadlifts every time i wouldn't get it. So would rather wait to make sure!

:rockon:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well done on the pb's mate:thumb:

__________________________

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/112128-zzzs-journal.html


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest shoulders and tri's in one sesh,i bet that hurt lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> chest shoulders and tri's in one sesh,i bet that hurt lol.


Na mate, i do it every 4 days. Doing legs push pull rest system (recommended by con/lois lane)

If by hurt you mean achy then yes. Have to get really aggressive for the last exersizes of shoulders. Digging deap when the pain kicks in. I like to call this fake pain. It's not really hurting is it, cos it stops the second you finish your set!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

your hardcore to the max bro:thumb:good attitude.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> your hardcore to the max bro:thumb:good attitude.


I used to stop but would always feel like i could have done more and then hate myself. But now, i like to do it till, for instance, on lat raise, i go till my arms wont lift anymore!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you making me feel lazy now:lol:im gonna do 10 drop sets to

complete failure tomoz on lat pd,and own your ass:laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Na mate, i do it every 4 days. Doing legs push pull rest system (recommended by con/lois lane)
> 
> If by hurt you mean achy then yes. Have to get really aggressive for the last exersizes of shoulders. Digging deap when the pain kicks in. I like to call this fake pain. It's not really hurting is it, cos it stops the second you finish your set!


yes he does but im sure he doesnt normall recommend all that volume. all 15 working sets every 4 days. over training all day IMO or far to much and not needed. which ever way you want to look at it.

volume training has its uses but should be done less often like once a week. 15 sets is definatly volume.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> yes he does but im sure he doesnt normall recommend all that volume. all 15 working sets every 4 days. over training all day IMO or far to much and not needed. which ever way you want to look at it.
> 
> volume training has its uses but should be done less often like once a week. 15 sets is definatly volume.


I agree with you, my normal style is more high intensity (see midway through journal).

Example of usual style:

Tuesday 20th July 7.00am

Back

Wide Grip Pull Up:

bodyweight + 15kg/6 reps

bodyweight + 10kg/6 reps

bodyweight + 10kg/6 reps

T-Bar Row:

40kg/8 reps warm up

80kg/8 reps warm up

135kg/5 reps

140kg/3 reps

120kg/6 reps

100kg/10 reps

Have been doing that for quite a few months. Just thought i would have a good few sessions of high volume, and see how i get on.

Also trying to strip as much fat as possible in 3 weeks for The PowerHouseMcGru Experiment.

But what is to say that is overtraining. What is onvertraining for one, might not be for another.

Remember though, Often the last 3 of my sets are dropsets/30 secs rest, so could really be viewed as one set.

Thanks for dropping in mate :beer:

:rockon:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome training going on in here :beer: .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Robbo90 said:


> Awesome training going on in here :beer: .


 :thumb: Thank you very much mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

like i said maybe not over training but more than is needed. you wont recover enough IMO to give ure full again 4 days later doing all those sets.

however if ure goal is to drop weight then you will do so doing this so their is the logic right their. i just wouldnt do it to grow but it seems you dont either.

3 weeks of dieting left i am following the other thread keep at it. 3 cardio sessions. sack that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> like i said maybe not over training but more than is needed. you wont recover enough IMO to give ure full again 4 days later doing all those sets.
> 
> however if ure goal is to drop weight then you will do so doing this so their is the logic right their. i just wouldnt do it to grow but it seems you dont either.
> 
> 3 weeks of dieting left i am following the other thread keep at it. 3 cardio sessions.* sack that*


It is BORING!!! lol

The only thing keeping me sane is putting new albums ?(legally downloaded :whistling: ) on my ipod to listen to.

And the early morning cardio makes me soooooooo hungry all day :cursing: !!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lately i have been training massive high volume every day and the doing HIIT cardio afterwards. Only eating 100 grams of carbs per day, tons of protein and good fats. I am getting stronger and bigger rapidly.

I think if you take drugs, eat right, sleep enough you can do all sorts of wacky stuff when it comes to training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lately i have been training massive high volume every day and the doing HIIT cardio afterwards. Only eating 100 grams of carbs per day, tons of protein and good fats. I am getting stronger and bigger rapidly.
> 
> I think if you take drugs, eat right, sleep enough you can do all sorts of wacky stuff when it comes to training.


I swear the hiit is making me stronger in the gym too. For example, thats the 3rd high volume back session i have done and ive got loads of pb's in there. Your thoughts on this mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HIIT helps with getting the blood to carry more oxygen round the body from what I can remember mate, quickest way to get fitter I found too.

Think of the body like an engine, more air in = more power out.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> HIIT helps with getting the blood to carry more oxygen round the body from what I can remember mate, quickest way to get fitter I found too.
> 
> Think of the body like an engine, more air in = more power out.


Seems to be the case. And my breathing is sooooooo much better already (wasnt that bad, but not ideal).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rest tonight.

Still going to do cardio.

Going to sit down, relax and do some reading. Got a good nutrition book and Anabolic Primer book.

Just got back from macro where i treated aa_sexy to some hair crimping things (dont really know or want to) and got some sketchers boots. Like the old style timberlands (i like them the most)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

some nice work been happening! keep it up matey  see the fb add finally worked :L also one thing, you done calves yet since leg sesh :lol: ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

..is it safe to come in....lol..... :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> ..is it safe to come in....lol..... :thumbup1:


yes babe lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> some nice work been happening! keep it up matey  see the fb add finally worked :L also one thing, you done calves yet since leg sesh :lol: ?


eeerrr, nope. For the reason that they are dying from cardio lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yes babe lol


cool...lisen to this...goes to tesco after the gym....they had just marked down the fillet/ sirloin steaks....i got £49 worth for £16...5 packs :bounce:

then walks by the hot food and whole chickens were £2...got 2 and ate a whole one on the way home.... :lol: :lol:..so my winter appetites getting better :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> cool...lisen to this...goes to tesco after the gym....they had just marked down the fillet/ sirloin steaks....i got £49 worth for £16...5 packs :bounce:
> 
> then walks by the hot food and whole chickens were £2...got 2 and ate a whole one on the way home.... :lol: :lol:..so my winter appetites getting better :thumb:


Well keep it that way. Need to find cheap stuff that is always cheap though. The frozen chicken breasts are 3.50 each. one a day and that isnt that dear for the week. buy couple of trays of eggs for 3.00 and you well on you way. Carbs are cheap anyway.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well keep it that way. Need to find cheap stuff that is always cheap though. The frozen chicken breasts are 3.50 each. one a day and that isnt that dear for the week. buy couple of trays of eggs for 3.00 and you well on you way. Carbs are cheap anyway.


moneys not an issue for me  ....new cycle from the weekend...so planning everything this week :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thurs 4th Nov.*

Legs

Warm up with quad ext and ham ext.

Lunges:

65kg/16 reps (warm up)

105kg/14 reps (new pb)

95kg//16 reps

95kg/16 reps

SLDL:

70kg/10 reps (warm up)

140kg/6 reps (new pb)

130kg/7 reps

120kg/8 reps

Quad Extension:

number 3/8 reps (warm up)

number 8/10 reps

number 9/9 reps

number 10/8 reps (new pb)

Ham Extension:

number 17/7 reps (new pb)

number 16/10 reps

number 16/9 reps

Bi's

Standing EZ Curl:

40kg/9 reps (new pb by reps, done 45kg for 4 last time)

40kg/7 reps

35kg/10 reps

DB Hammer Curls:

17.5kg/10 reps (new pb)

15kg/10 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

DB Curls:

20kg/8 reps (new pb, standing curls without cheap swing)

17.5kg/8 reps

15kg/9 reps

12.5/7 reps

New pb's on everything which i am really happy with. Went for it today!

Hot today too. Sweat was flying off my head everywhere!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Fri 5th Nov. 8.00am*

Chest

Incline Bench Press:

65kg/9 reps (warm up)

95kg/8 reps (warm up)

117.5kg/10 reps

107.5kg/9 reps

97.5kg/10 reps

87.5kg/10 reps

67.5kg/14 reps

DB Flys:

32.5kg/8 reps (new pb)

27.5kg/7 reps

22.5kg/12 reps

17.5kg/9 reps

Chest Dips (leant forward):

bodyweight/12 reps

bodyweight/12 reps

bodyweight/10 reps

Shoulders:

Shoulder Press:

30kg/8 reps

82.5kg/7 reps

62.5kg/13 reps

62.5kg/10 reps

DB Front Delt Raise:

15kg/10 reps (new pb)

15kg/8 reps

12.5kg/11 reps

Cable Lat Raise:

number 5/8 reps

number 4/10 reps

number 4/8 reps

Tri's

Sculls:

25kg/12 reps

25kg/8 reps

20kg/8 reps

Cable push down:

number 12/8 reps

number 11/8 reps

number 10/12 reps

DB Extension:

15kg/13 reps (new pb)

15kg/10 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

12.5/8 reps

Rope Pull Down (fst-7 with 15 secs rest):

number 9:11 reps

number 8/10 reps

number 7/10 reps

number 7/10 reps

number 7/10 reps

number 7/10 reps

number 7/8 reps

Abs:

negative sit ups:

bodyweight +25kg plate/10 reps drop to bodyweight 10 reps

bodyweight +25kg plate/8 reps drop to bodyweight 6 reps

bodyweight +25kg plate/6 reps drop to bodyweight 8 reps

bodyweight/20 reps

bodyweight/20 reps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

strong bastard! incline benching 95 for 8 as a warm up, i hate you x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> strong bastard! incline benching 95 for 8 as a warm up, i hate you x


lol, its all relative though mate isnt it. Progress nearly every workout and never say die and you will too!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Havent read it all through bud, but good luck to you all the same :thumbup1: Hope you achieve your aims.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

due to my new split its hard atm for strength gains while body still adapts to it lol, working whole body in 6 workouts over 12 days, so much better i love it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Mon 8th Nov 7.00pm*

Back:

Rack Pulls:

65kg/8 reps (warm up)

105kg/8 reps (warm up)

145kg/2 reps (warm up)

195kg/3 reps

(really didnt feel comfortable with these, so went for full deadlifts)

Deads:

205kg/3 reps no pb, but f'ed around with the rack pulls 

185kg/5 reps

170kg/6 reps

Wide Grip Pull Ups:

bodyweight:8 reps

bodyweight:7 reps

bodyweight:7 reps

Yates Row:

60kg/12 reps

60kg/12 reps

80kg/9 reps

V Bar Pull Down:

number 16/10 reps

number 14/10 reps

number 12/10 reps

Bi's:

Olympic Bar Curls:

55kg/7 reps, 2 partial

45kg/10 reps, 1 partial

10kg/9 reps, 1 partial

Standing DB Hammer Curls:

20kg/8 reps

17.5kg/9 reps

15kg/8 reps

DB Curls:

20kg/9 reps

17.5kg/9 reps

15kg/10 reps

Abs:

Negative Sit Ups:

bodyweight +25kg/12 reps...drop to bodyweight/8 reps

bodyweight/20 reps

bodyweight/25 reps

Traps:

DB Shrug:

45kg/14 reps

45kg/12 reps

45kg/10 reps

30 Degree Incline Laying Bench Shrugs (mid traps):

32.5kg/15 reps

32.5kg/11 reps

32.5kg/11 reps

Forearms:

Barbel Reverse Curl:

10kg/15 reps

12.5kg/13 reps

15kg/12 reps

Underhand Wrist Curl:

15kg/16 reps

15kg/11 reps

15kg/8 reps

Total workout time:

1hour 20mins

No pb's today (different order though) maybe next time


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi mate have skimmed through but a good read so far. i will read it all when i have time, i see your from devon aswell where abouts do you train?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gyppo12345 said:


> hi mate have skimmed through but a good read so far. i will read it all when i have time, i see your from devon aswell where abouts do you train?


I train i Cullompton, near Exeter. Small gym, but has everything i need.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tues 9th Nov. 7.30pm*

Trained chest, shoulders and tris again as i did back yesterday and need at least a day before doing STDL.

Chest

Incline Bench Press:

65kg/12 reps (warm up)

105kg/8 reps (warm up)

120g/8 reps

110g/6 reps

100kg/7 reps

90kg/11 reps drop to 70kg

70kg/8 reps

DB Flys:

35kg/5 reps (new pb)

27.5kg/8 reps

22.5kg/11 reps

22.5kg/8 reps

Chest Dips (leant forward):

bodyweight/15 reps (new pb)

bodyweight/12 reps

bodyweight/10 reps

Cable Fly:

number 5/17 reps

number 5/13 reps

number 4/18 reps

Shoulders:

Shoulder Press:

(super setted with cable flys above)

30kg/10 reps (warm up)

75kg/11 reps 1 partial

65kg/10 reps 1 partial

55kg/9 reps 2 partial

45kg/9 reps 3 partial

DB Front Delt Raise:

17.5kg/7 reps (new pb)

15kg/9 reps

12.5kg/10 reps

Cable Lat Raise (pulling up from behind. lower weight than last time as it is harder, so its better  ):

number 4/9 reps

number 3/9 reps

number 3/9 reps

Tri's

Sculls:

27.5kg/10 reps

25kg/8 reps

22.5kg/7 reps

Cable push down:

number 13/8 reps

number 12/9 reps

number 11/9 reps

DB Extension (lower weight as i changed form to make it harder. Brought the db further across to opposite shoulder):

12.5kg/8 reps

10kg/9 reps

8kg/11 reps

8kg/9 reps

8kg/8 reps

Everything going nicely and although i didnt put it as i can lift more using more muscle groups, my bench is a new pb (has been every week for a while now) using strict form to isolate pecs.

:rockon:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Wed **10th Nov. 7.00pm*

Legs

Warm up with quad ext and ham ext.

Lunges:

105kg/18reps (new pb)

105kg/16 reps

95kg/20 reps

STDL:

140kg/8 reps (new pb)

130kg/8 reps

120kg/9 reps

Quad Extension:

number 9/12 reps

number 10/11 reps

number 11/10 reps (new pb) drop

number 8/7 reps drop

number 5/9 reps

Ham Extension:

number 17/9 reps (new pb)

number 16/10 reps

number 16/9 reps

Calves:

Standing Calve Raise:

number 20/15 reps

number 20/16 reps

number 18/12 reps

number 16/13 reps

number 15/10 reps

number 14/10 reps

Bi's

Olympic Bar Curl:

57.5kg/6 reps 2 partial

47.5kg/12 reps 3 partial

37.5kg/13 reps 2 partial

DB Hammer Curls:

22.5kg/10 reps (new pb)

20kg/9 reps

17.5kg/9 reps 1 partial

DB Curl:

22.5/7 reps

20kg/6 reps

15kg/10 reps

Cable Preacher Curl (45 degree bench):

FST-7

30 secs rest

number 5/9 reps

number 4/8 reps

number 4/7 reps

number 3/9 reps

number 2/9 reps

number 2/9 reps

number 2/10 reps

Really please with that one. Legs cramping up a lot, but only cos i was going past that burning point.

:rockon:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good journal bud.Just wondered why are you cutting


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

round 2 said:


> Good journal bud.Just wondered why are you cutting


My experiment journal says why.

Basically, 2 reasons.

1. To prove my dad i could get abs in 3 weeks (stupid i know, but dont like being told i cant do something)

2. For the rebound effect after.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Going to add in a seperate training day for shoulders. Currently doing them with chest and i feel they are to burnt out after chest (mainly front delts as i do incline presses) to train them to there full potential.

For instance, when i did train then on their own fresh, i could shoulder press over 100kg. but at the mo, im struggling with 80kg. Just feel i can give them better attention on their own. So now i will be doing 4 days on 1 rest, repeat.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Tbh that's the best thing to do I tried the chest delt split some time ago and noticed I had way more strength on delt only days


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Tbh that's the best thing to do I tried the chest delt split some time ago and noticed I had way more strength on delt only days


yeah, incline db flies really take it out of your front delts.

I can just put so much more effort into them on a single day. Add in a few extra tricept exersizes at the end too (different ones too the chest day ones)!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Tbh your delts seem quite good so when you give them their own day they should grow like weeds


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Tbh your delts seem quite good so when you give them their own day they should grow like* weeds*


God, you black guys and your weed 

:lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol I've never actually tried before

Before you ask yes I've handed my black card back already as vie missed one of the fundamental stages


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thurs 11th Nov. 4.30pm*

Shoulders:

Shoulder Press:

25kg/12 reps (warm up)

45kg/8 reps (warm up)

85kg/8 reps (warm up)

105kg/10 reps

115kg/8 reps

95kg/9 reps

85kg/12 reps

Front DB Raise:

17.5kg/9 reps (new pb)

15kg/9 reps

12.5kg/9 reps

10kg/12 reps

Front Delt Press:

30kg/10 reps

60kg/10 reps

80kg/9 reps 1 partial

DB Lat Raise (bent over so more rear delt):

17.5kg/9 reps

15kg/9 reps

12.5kg/8 reps 3 partial

10kg/8 reps 1 partial

Cable Lat Raise:

number 4/10 reps

number 3/10 reps

number 3/10 reps

Laying 45 Degree Sideways Lat Raise (dont know the official name lol):

10kg/10 reps

8kg/10 reps

6kg/12 reps

6kg/15 reps

Standing Lat Raise:

10kg/10 reps

8kg/10 reps

8kg/10 reps

Tri's

Sculls:

30kg/12 reps

25kg/11 reps

22.5kg/9 reps

20kg/8 reps

DB Extension:

17.5kg/6 reps

15kg/6 reps

12.5kg/7 reps

10kg/8 reps

Straight Bar Cable Pushdown:

number 8/15 reps

number 10/15 reps

number 12/15 reps

number 14/12 reps

number 16/6 reps

Might have gone overboard on the lat raises, but it did feel good!

Much stronger doing shoulders on their own day!

:rockon:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

are they seated or standing shoulder press? do you find one hits your delts better?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> are they seated or standing shoulder press? do you find one hits your delts better?


Seated mate. So i keep perfect form. Then i can make sure i am actually pregressing in weight without cheating (cons advice).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah i find this too.. some serious weight gettng pushed there matey well done


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Seated mate. So i keep perfect form. Then i can make sure i am actually pregressing in weight without cheating (cons advice).


 Probably will end up being able to use more weight this way any way.

Without the worry of all the small stabilzing muscles keeping you upright.

Plus when training delts i would rather train the delts than delts and low back save the low back for back day


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> if you can't push as much weight after chest for shoulders (which is obviously expected), then this would surely mean either way the shoulders are getting worked as hard at the end of the day? i.e. they've been preexhausted on chest day, bench press and similar movements have already done most of the work?
> 
> I've never liked having a day just for shoulders, all I do for them is bench press and side lateral raises and occasionally front raises; and they grow just fine!
> 
> I've just never really thought a day for shoulders is necessary but if it's wht you like to do then fair do's mate


 I dont know about that

I have a shoulder day where i do delts, calves and cardio.

If you have the time to be in the gym, you take drugs and you eat right over training doesn't even come into the picture IMO.

Personally i only do a pressing movement every second workout as i find side and rear laterals to be most important, front delts come on from heavy tri and chest work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> if you can't push as much weight after chest for shoulders (which is obviously expected), then this would surely mean either way the shoulders are getting worked as hard at the end of the day? i.e. they've been preexhausted on chest day, bench press and similar movements have already done most of the work?
> 
> I've never liked having a day just for shoulders, all I do for them is bench press and side lateral raises and occasionally front raises; *and they grow just fine! *
> 
> I've just never really thought a day for shoulders is necessary but if it's wht you like to do then fair do's mate


I see what your saying mate, but i dont want them to grow just fine, i want them to grow as much as they can!! :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Yeah cool, I just have always gone back to push pull legs, prefer training everything once a week, *getting it all done in the min number of sessions.*
> 
> I should probs start doing some rear delt work as I don't at all atm and I think it shows. Should strict lateral raises work the rear delt head aswell as front and lateral?
> 
> a lot of ppl do rear delt work on back day, do you think this is better than doing them on pressing days?


This isnt what i like at all though. If i grow just the same from doing 3 sets as i do from say 9 sets, call me sad but i would choose the 9 sets. I just really enjoy the training!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never mind this post if you saw it lmao fone loaded wrong! Hows all anyway?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Never mind this post if you saw it lmao fone loaded wrong! Hows all anyway?


Going good. mate, just got my head down and am getting the job done :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Yeah cool, I just have always gone back to push pull legs, prefer training everything once a week, getting it all done in the min number of sessions.
> 
> I should probs start doing some rear delt work as I don't at all atm and I think it shows. Should strict lateral raises work the rear delt head aswell as front and lateral?
> 
> a lot of ppl do rear delt work on back day, do you think this is better than doing them on pressing days?


 Sure i used to always train that way and i do off gear.

But you are not on gear are you and secondly you are not a bodybuilder.

Different training for different sporting ventures


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff man  is the workouts going to be back chest legs delts rest and repeat?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sure i used to always train that way and i do off gear.
> 
> But you are not on gear are you and secondly you are not a bodybuilder.
> 
> Different training for different sporting ventures


Con!! Rep me for my hard work you fecker. Could do with some of your points. And dont call me sad, you know you love them too!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Fri 12th Nov. 7.30pm*

Back:

Seated Row Machine:

number 10/8 reps (warm up)

number 10/8 reps (warm up)

number 20/8 reps

number 16/9 reps

number 14/reps

Wide Grip Pull Ups:

bodyweight/10 reps

bodyweight/6 reps

bodyweight/7 reps (?? dont know why it was more as rest time was the same for all lol)

Yates Row:

70kg/14 reps

80kg/12 reps

100kg/9 reps

Lat Pulldown:

number 16/10 reps

number 16/8 reps

number 14/8 reps

Seated Cable Row:

number 16/20 reps

number 16/15 reps

number 16/13 reps

number 16/12 reps

V Bar Pulldown (lower lats):

number 16/8 reps

number 14/8 reps

number 12/8 reps

Abs:

Negative Sit Ups:

bodyweight/15 reps

bodyweight/12 reps

bodyweight/12 reps

Bi's

Olympic Bar Curls:

60kg/5 reps (poor form, had to cheat as i was tired from back training so i dropped weight)

45kg/8 reps

35kg/10 reps 2 partial

DB Curls:

22.5kg/8 reps

15kg/10 reps drop

12.5kg/7 reps

Hammer Bar Curls:

30kg/6 reps

30kg/7 reps (new pb)

20kg/8 reps

Traps:

DB Shrugs:

45kg/16 reps (new pb) drop

40kg/10 reps drop

35kg/8 reps

Had to do quite a few drop sets tonight as i ran out of time.

Total time: 1h 20mins.

:rockon:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sat. 13th Nov 10.00am*

Chest

Incline Bench Press:

65kg/8 reps (warm up)

105kg/8 reps (warm up)

122.5kg/6 reps

110kg/8 reps

100kg/6 reps

90kg/7 reps

80kg/5 reps

70kg/6 reps

DB Flys:

35kg/5 reps (new pb)

27.5kg/8 reps

27.5kg/7 reps

22.5kg/8 reps

Chest Dips (leant forward):

bodyweight/10 reps

bodyweight/10 reps

bodyweight/10 reps

DB Pullover:

20kg/12 reps

27.5kg/8 reps

30kg/8 reps

Cable Fly:

30 secs rest

number 6/15 reps

number 6/11 reps

number 6/6 reps

Tri's

Sculls:

30kg/7 reps drop

25kg/8 reps

20kg/8 reps

Cable staright bar push down:

number 6/12 reps

number 12/10 reps

number 10/10 reps

number 10/8 reps

number 9/14 reps

number 8/5 reps

DB Extension:

20kg/5 reps (bad form!)

15kg/7 reps

10kg/8 reps

Abs:

negative sit ups:

bodyweight/15 reps

bodyweight/8 reps

bodyweight/15 reps

bodyweight/15 reps

Total workout time: 1h 15mins :rockon:

One of the girls i've know at the gym for a long time asked me: "have you been taking protein because you looking really big?"

:cursing: WHAT!!! lol :ban:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sun. 14th Nov. 9.00am*

Legs

Warm up with quad ext and ham ext.

Lunges:

45kg/16 reps (warm up)

85kg/20 reps

125kg/10 reps (new pb)

85kg/8 reps

Quad Extension:

number 3/8 reps (warm up)

number 9/11 reps

number 10/11 reps

number 11/10 reps (new pb)

Ham Extension:

number 17/9 reps (new pb)

number 15/8 reps

number 13/10 reps

number 11/10 reps

number 9/9 reps

Bi's

Standing Oly Bar Curl:

60kg/10 reps 2 partial (new pb)

50kg/10 reps 2 partial

40kg/12 reps

DB Hammer Curls:

27.5kg/7 reps (new pb)

22.5kg/10 reps

15kg/12 reps

Feck knows why im getting stronger. Got low glycogen storage from about 100g carbs a day (soon to be 50g and glycogen depletion training) but still getting pbs!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Not sure if you have posted it already bro, but any reason you aren't doing squats / leg press?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Not sure if you have posted it already bro, but any reason you aren't doing squats / leg press?


Main reason is that squats aggrevate my knees. They are not best for everyone.

Another is that since doing lunges, i feel worked so much more. I can bearly walk after the sets.

3rd is that my legs and hams have been growing very fast since doing then, so no reason to change :rockon:

4th, after lunges and heavy SLDL (normally do every week) i dont need anymore heavy pressing from the leg press.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

some nice work being put in! hows the low carbs treating ya ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

painfully Stomach cramps are mad, but i will survive!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good man! pain is temporary, pride of proving your dad wrong will be forever!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

PH Squats made my knees stronger  SHUT UP AND SQUAT!

[/JEALOUS]


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> PH Squats made my knees stronger  SHUT UP AND SQUAT!
> 
> [/JEALOUS]


If lunges get me (personally) better growth.....i think im going to do them over squats 

If you go heavy, they are effectively 1 legged squats anyway!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If lunges get me (personally) better growth.....i think im going to do them over squats
> 
> If you go heavy, they are effectively 1 legged squats anyway!


i do both lunges and squats mate  i hear what you mean about the knees

maybe its form or you need some flax seed oil


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i do both lunges and squats mate  i hear what you mean about the knees
> 
> maybe its form or you need some flax seed oil


It's not form mate, i checked and then rechecked and got the pt's to check too.

It is fine up to 145kg. Anything above makes horrible clicks every rep at of below parallel.

Not every exersize is best for everyone though is it.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i do both lunges and squats mate  i hear what you mean about the knees
> 
> maybe its form or you need some skill


 :whistling:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It's not form mate, i checked and then rechecked and got the pt's to check too.
> 
> It is fine up to 145kg. Anything above makes horrible clicks every rep at of below parallel.
> 
> Not every exersize is best for everyone though is it.


good point not every exercise is meant for everyone....clicks every rep doesnt sound great



craftybutcher said:


> :whistling:


oi you're gonna get me into trouble


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Mon. 15th Nov. 7.00pm*

Glycogen depletion training:

Full body.

Right, im doing this for 4 days and will be almost the same everyday.

Not going to type it all out everyday lol

Nearly all exercises were done as giant sets:

(no "kg" after a number means its part of a stack)

Quad ext:

4/20 reps

3/16 reps

2/16 reps

1/20 reps

1/25 reps

1/20 reps

Ham Ext:

10/25 reps

8/20 reps

6/20 reps

4/20 reps

Shoulder Press:

20kg/25 reps

40kg/25 reps

50kg/20reps

40kg/20 reps

30kg/20 reps

20kg/17 reps

10kg/20 reps

10kg/20 reps

DB Front Raise:

8kg/17 reps

6kg/17 reps

4kg/14 reps

4/kg/20 reps

4kg/18 reps

Incline Bench:

45kg/25 reps

55kg/25 reps

65kg/20 reps

60kg/14 reps

45kg/20 reps

35kg/18 reps

DB Flys:

10kg/25 reps

9kg/18 reps

8kg/20 reps

8kg/20 reps

EZ Curls:

10kg/22 reps

7.5kg/20 reps

5kg/20 reps

2.5kg/20 reps

2.5kg/20 reps

2.5kg/18 reps

Hammer Curls:

12.5kg/7 reps

5kg/20 reps

5kg/18 reps

5kg/18 reps

Back Row Machine:

10/20 reps

8/18 reps

6/20 reps

4/20 reps

Lat Pulldown:

10/18 reps

8/18 reps

6/22 reps

6/20 reps

DB Tri Ext:

8kg/20 reps

6kg/20 reps

4kg/20 reps

4kg/20 reps

Rope Pulldown:

8/20 reps

6/20reps

4/20 reps

4/20 reps

Barbell Shrugs:

25kg/25 reps

25kg/25 reps

25kg/25 reps

25kg/25 reps

25kg/25 reps

25kg/25 reps

Forearm Curls:

10kg:25 reps

10kg/22 reps

10kg/20 reps

10kg/22 reps

Calves:

15/20 reps

13/20 reps

11/16 reps

9/16 reps

7/16 reps

5/18 reps

3/19 reps

Abs Sit Ups

bodyweight/30 reps

bodyweight/16 reps

bodyweight/16 reps

bodyweight/15 reps

Total time was 1h 35 mins.

Was actually really enjoyable. Looking forward to tomorrow.

Never done full body before and have a godd pump all over is a really nice powerfull feeling!

:rockon:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook me all that in 1 hr 35, id die :lol: hows the rest went? Your dads home soon and i guess this is why your doing these? To get that extra tightness ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fook me all that in 1 hr 35, id die :lol: hows the rest went? Your dads home soon and i guess this is why your doing these? To get that extra tightness ?


no mate, its cos im trying to get all the glycogen out of my muscles, so when i put carbs in, more glycogen will be caught (super compensating) meaning my muscle will be really full and tight.

Plus extra calories burnt!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see! Nice one, how long left now? Im sure you said hes back on 22nd?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey you!! where are you..... get me nervous if you aint on here rabbiting and out shining.. means you must be training or eating....hhhhm i dnt like that hahaha


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

im sure he'll be here soon enough


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Your display pic has made my penis shrink.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> hey you!! where are you..... get me nervous if you aint on here rabbiting and out shining.. means you must be training or eating....hhhhm i dnt like that hahaha


Yep he is doing both of those and by the sounds of what he told me earlier today both are going very well for him.

Best step up Warren ;-)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep he is doing both of those and by the sounds of what he told me earlier today both are going very well for him.
> 
> Best step up Warren ;-)


well update pics should be up thurs on my log as camera in shop getting fixed, but pop in and not that i have to say but be honest and will appreiciate your opinion, i havent got my own con to help me but got my own ace card up my sleeve lol.

glad its going well though, pushes me that he is doing well and im sure he will be pushed knowing im chasing him down


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I recon you're both wrong (wont catch me saying that to Con much) and he's stock piling some zzzz's getting ready for his GT5 marathon tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> well update pics should be up thurs on my log as camera in shop getting fixed, but pop in and not that i have to say but be honest and will appreiciate your opinion, i havent got my own con to help me but got my own ace card up my sleeve lol.
> 
> glad its going well though, pushes me that he is doing well and im sure he will be pushed knowing im chasing him down


PMSL i like how you put that sounds like i am some sort of Leprachaun!

I certainly will pop in and if i forget send me a rep comment reminding me.

Pushing hard is the way to go that's for sure, once you stop pushing you stop moving...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> PMSL i like how you put that sounds like i am some sort of Leprachaun!
> 
> I certainly will pop in and if i forget send me a rep comment reminding me.
> 
> Pushing hard is the way to go that's for sure, once you stop pushing you stop moving...


will do mate, and the way im pushing he needs a lucky leprachaun.. im behind now but think im further on than some pics have shown.. will be doing some pics with hopefully better posing.. and should show good points, legs are splitting and still 27'' .. just got to bring the upper bod up lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> will do mate, and the way im pushing he needs a lucky leprachaun.. im behind now but think im further on than some pics have shown.. will be doing some pics with hopefully better posing.. and should show good points, legs are splitting and still 27'' .. just got to bring the upper bod up lol


I want to see these tree trunks as mine are only 27-28 inches!

You going to compete next to powerhouse next year or is this just and interent contest?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just an internet contest mate, i prefer to be a keyboard warrior lol , just messing, i do want to get on stage at some point but wouldnt be abled to give it my all just yet as have uni exams , and although i havent asked her properly yet we are trying to sort a wedding out lol, we spoke about it and i have a date im asking properly but she reads my posts so cant say haha but soon

oh forgot.. where abouts do you measure from though? i measure where my boxers end... the bottom of them not my waist lol in the middle they are around 25-26", plus you have lot less fat but ill get some leg shos up thur .. just defluffed them too so will look sleek haha


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Many have tried, all have failed. Only one keyboard warrior here son


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Many have tried, all have failed. Only one keyboard warrior here son


Indeed, all hail our own King Conan of internet keyboard warriors Chris!

Warren yeah that's where i measure. Now i don't have big legs so that is a big factor but 27 inches with cuts is very decent for some one of your bodyweight IMO.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lets just say cuts in right light for now hahaha, ill wait untill the pics come out as mirror shows cuts but take pics in diff room, if they dont come out ill take extra one in light that shows haha


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> lets just say cuts in right light for now hahaha, ill wait untill the pics come out as mirror shows cuts but take pics in diff room, if they dont come out ill take extra one in light that shows haha


Need to use special mirrors and photoshop like i do mate lmao....


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i knew it lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i knew it lol


Lol yep you got me mate, i am actually a small skinny runt but i am big on the net!

P.S. the day i actually learn how to use computers to a bigger extent than i do now (only recently learned how to upload youtube onto the page not just the link) i will photoshop my self to look bigger than god him self.......just you wait.


----------



## DeadLiftKing94 (Oct 29, 2010)

we all have to start from somewhere HTID (reply #13)

sorry we are not all as genetically gifted as you, i mean wow just one comment and that n o b on you head has grown 10 inches

very quick gain, well done


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lol yep you got me mate, i am actually a small skinny runt but i am big on the net!
> 
> P.S. the day i actually learn how to use computers to a bigger extent than i do now (only recently learned how to upload youtube onto the page not just the link) i will photoshop my self to look bigger than god him self.......just you wait.


 i've just noticed i've got more reps than you

IN YOUR FACE!!!!!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i've just noticed i've got more reps than you
> 
> IN YOUR FACE!!!!!!!


I have a very inappropriate/ not PC post i could make here but i wont lol!

But now you are wondering what it would be and thus i am in your head!!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have a very inappropriate/ not PC post i could make here but i wont lol!
> 
> But now you are wondering what it would be and thus i am in your head!!!


go on say it

p.s how did you catch up


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> go on say it


I don't want to be banned :-(


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

grow some !!!

rep me and write it there


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> grow some !!!


I need some hcg in that case:whistling:

Did i manage to get under your skin:lol:?

P.S. i already repped you.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

yes arghhhhhhhhhhh FU!!!!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> yes arghhhhhhhhhhh FU!!!!!!


Well that will teach you to point out you are more popular than me


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i cant help it if i've got the skills to pay the bills and you don't

next they'll all be saying i've got the best back on the board


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i cant help it if i've got the skills to pay the bills and you don't
> 
> next they'll all be saying i've got the best back on the board


As in "baby got back" meaning they want to bend you over and give you a good bumming? Yeah probably mate probably!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

damn you and your bum chin


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Warren, ive been training hard. mate. There i no way you can beat me! I'm traveling at a different speed. It's like, a notch up from lightspeed. Like ward speed or something.....errr, it doesnt matter what the speed is, but its faster than you!!

Now stop bitching about "oh, my camera cant upload pics" blah blah blah. Stop telling us how far along you are with no evidence


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hey you!! where are you..... get me nervous if you aint on here rabbiting and out shining.. means you must be training or eating....hhhhm i dnt like that hahaha


If your anything like me mat, you will know how badly i want this. Keeping my hed down and getting on with it, ill do updates (which im certain will result in loads of custom for Con (Lois_Lane), as i know this is working already!.

I'm up from 85kg on Sunday to 91kg last night. Bf levels the same, but ovbiously muscles are a lot more full.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If your anything like me mat, you will know how badly i want this. Keeping my hed down and getting on with it, ill do updates (which im certain will result in loads of custom for Con (Lois_Lane), as i know this is working already!.
> 
> I'm up from 85kg on Sunday to 91kg last night. Bf levels the same, but ovbiously muscles are a lot more full.


6 kg! You're toilet can't have seen much use since Sunday :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> 6 kg! You're toilet can't have seen much use since Sunday :lol:


mate, i sh.it about 4 times a day lol. Its just glycogen and water going back to the muscles. Can tell as im really full (as in muscles groups, no my belly lol)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its all good mate, its all good... i have went with a special card of my own that i will reveal in time ...mwuhahahaha. and just coz im on here doesnt mean i aint balls to the wall training......just means im a bum who doesnt work and only goes to uni 3 days per week pmsl

im sure you will give credit on my pics .. im happy with progress and still got 9-10weeks cutting left ... them my rebound.. plus im nt sure how but measurments are hardly down at all.. xcept waist which was st over 32'' smallest in a long time....

but that heat on your neck s me chasing you down...... or stalking from the bushes but all fair play haah


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> its all good mate, its all good... i have went with a special card of my own that i will reveal in time ...mwuhahahaha. and just coz im on here doesnt mean i aint balls to the wall training......just means im a bum who doesnt work and only goes to uni 3 days per week pmsl
> 
> im sure you will give credit on my pics .. im happy with progress and still got 9-10weeks cutting left ... them my rebound.. plus im nt sure how but measurments are hardly down at all.. xcept waist which was st over 32'' smallest in a long time....
> 
> but that heat on your neck s me chasing you down...... or stalking from the bushes but all fair play haah


Stalk away mate, ill pretend i cant see you and we can role play!

And so you know...............im still losing body fat


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If your anything like me mat, you will know how badly i want this. Keeping my hed down and getting on with it, ill do updates (which im certain will result in loads of custom for Con (Lois_Lane), as i know this is working already!.
> 
> I'm up from 85kg on Sunday to 91kg last night. Bf levels the same, but ovbiously muscles are a lot more full.


so ure holding 6kg of water and glycogen. you certainly should be looking fuller pal.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Stalk away mate, ill pretend i cant see you and we can role play!
> 
> And so you know...............im still losing body fat


im happy with hwat im seeing in the mirror latley so thats the main thing ... beating you come june is just my icening for my cake lol

seriously though, you will know just as well how good it feels when you start LOOKING better, really got a feel good factor latley, oh and just so you know im still pushng pb's EVERY session

180kg sldl.. well romanian as slight bend in leg .. yesterday, and 102.5kg cgbp about 1.5 hours ago, also was ooking quite full for being 4-5 weeks depleated of carbs.. but role on fir 36 hour carb up lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

are you to not getting bored of this spit for spat yet. ure both small. now behave


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> im happy with hwat im seeing in the mirror latley so thats the main thing ... beating you come june is just my icening for my cake lol
> 
> *seriously though, you will know just as well how good it feels when you start LOOKING better, really got a feel good factor latley, *oh and just so you know im still pushng pb's EVERY session
> 
> 180kg sldl.. well romanian as slight bend in leg .. yesterday, and 102.5kg cgbp about 1.5 hours ago, also was ooking quite full for being 4-5 weeks depleated of carbs.. but role on fir 36 hour carb up lol


Not really mate, not happy with my look. Want to be mass monster (which i will be) not mens health look.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> are you to not getting bored of this spit for spat yet. ure both small. now behave


BITE ME BITCH!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> so ure holding 6kg of water and glycogen. you certainly should be looking fuller pal.


Yeah mate, unless ive added 6kg of muscle in 2 days lol.

Good thing about the diet and that is i now know it takes me about 4 days to carb up, not 2, in that instance anyway.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i have an ace card up my sleeve too, in regards to a ''con'' mwuhahaha.... not full prep etc etc but a helping hand . forget just the stalking ill oil you up pre cntest haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> well i have an ace card up my sleeve too, in regards to a ''con'' mwuhahaha.... not full prep etc etc but a helping hand . forget just the stalking ill oil you up pre cntest haha


Good, then there is no excuses for me whipping your ass with "oh but you had help from future pro's" blah blah blah lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> well i have an ace card up my sleeve too, in regards to a ''con'' mwuhahaha.... not full prep etc etc but a helping hand . forget just the stalking ill oil you up pre cntest haha


Go on then whats your Leprachauns name or are you just refering to that little voice in your head that tells you to do stuff.......seriously mate just because it tells you to burn everything doesn't mean you should listen!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Go on then whats your Leprachauns name or are you just refering to that little voice in your head that tells you to do stuff.......seriously mate just because it tells you to burn everything doesn't mean you should listen!


"thats where i met the Leprachaun, he told me to burn things!!"

Ralph Wiggum lol

"my cats breath smells like cat food!" hahaha


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> "thats where i met the Leprachaun, he told me to burn things!!"
> 
> Ralph Wiggum lol
> 
> "my cats breath smells like cat food!" hahaha


Well there are similarities between Ralph and Warren but no need to be so obvious mate?! lol

(i have noticed the lack of ease to add smiles have made my posts look harsher than normal haha)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well there are similarities between Ralph and Warren but no need to be so obvious mate?! lol
> 
> (i have noticed the lack of ease to add smiles have made my posts look harsher than normal haha)


I have recently been brought up on this. Apparently as its the internet, i need to use them more....

...but i dont want to smile...im serious!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *Warren, ive been training hard. mate. There i no way you can beat me*! I'm traveling at a different speed. It's like, a notch up from lightspeed. Like ward speed or something.....errr, it doesnt matter what the speed is, but its faster than you!!
> 
> Now stop bitching about "oh, my camera cant upload pics" blah blah blah. Stop telling us how far along you are with no evidence


why dont your get your wallett out and raise the stakes:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> why dont your get your wallett out and raise the stakes:thumb:


Great idea make it a mans bet lets say an even grand. (M my cut is 35%)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Great idea make it a mans bet lets say an even grand. (M my cut is 35%)


1000$ or £?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> 1000$ or £?


Pound even though the pound is weak as **** these days even compared to the dollar.

Years ago ordering anything from the Uk or going to the Uk was a nightmare when using Irish pounds or then the Euro but now you don't even get two dollars for one pound!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

its up to these boys. i say if they are that confident a grand is not alot to stump up:thumb:

your right though, the pound is sh1t these days


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> its up to these boys. i say if they are that confident a grand is not alot to stump up:thumb:
> 
> your right though, the pound is sh1t these days


Obviously an impartial group of judges would be needed on a seperate thread and clear goals would need to be set.

Personally i would go for it if i was as confident as the talk in here is ;-)


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Obviously an impartial group of judges would be needed on a seperate thread and clear goals would need to be set.
> 
> Personally i would go for it if i was as confident as the talk in here is ;-)


is that a couldren and a bug spoon behind you in the avatar?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Obviously an impartial group of judges would be needed on a seperate thread and clear goals would need to be set.
> 
> Personally i would go for it if i was as confident as the talk in here is ;-)


i was under the impression they were doing the same show? or has my skim reading let me down. id def go for it if i was them!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i was under the impression they were doing the same show? or has my skim reading let me down. id def go for it if i was them!!!


So was i at first but then it seems Warren does not intend on doing one soon?

He does have very big legs though so he would take Powerhouse on that regard but upper body is lacking....

Haha Stevo just joining in on the fun and adding another arkward dimension to this debate.

I certainly agree both boys should get out there and do a show together.

Get the condition and do first timers and both will look very good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

so if it photo based, just a picture thread and poll will do? :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> so if it photo based, just a picture thread and poll will do? :thumb:


Yeah i think that would work. Have to have the daily newspaper in the picture to prove the date and all of that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah i think that would work. Have to have the daily newspaper in the picture to prove the date and all of that.


let them go check their bank statements and we will wait to hear


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Some big talk in here, put your money where your mouth is lads


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

is this gonna end up like the alpha male in his thread? shout your mouth out, get called out and dissapear? hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fu.ck yeah!! im confident of that. I'm will to put forward £200 pounds as my stake (any good warren).

P.s. Warren, if your pussy out then you are a little bitch!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Fu.ck yeah!! im confident of that. I'm will to put forward £200 pounds as my stake (any good warren).


is that a genuine offer?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> is that a genuine offer?


Yeah def, man of my word too. We need a separate journal set up, (not by me as i have done to many ((2 actually, but people will moan)) with ground rules and signed slips by both of us scanned in, just to build the hype really).

And no synthol warren,no matter how subtle.....i know your thinking!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

online bb comp..thats cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah def, man of my word too. We need a separate journal set up, (not by me as i have done to many ((2 actually, but people will moan)) with ground rules and signed slips by both of us scanned in, just to build the hype really).
> 
> And no synthol warren,no matter how subtle.....i know your thinking!!!


fair play:thumb:. lets see what the man himself has to say


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> online bb comp..thats cool.


First of its kind??

I say we get a few at similar levels. Everyone puts in a couple hundred and thats more prize money than most in the country lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> online bb comp..thats cool.


It happens a lot on the American sites.

Good man powerhouse.

The gauntlet has been thrown down Warren step up or step down...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> It happens a lot on the American sites.
> 
> Good man powerhouse.
> 
> The gauntlet has been thrown down Warren step up or step down...


He will bottle it.

He talks a good talk, but he knows the score really


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> *It happens a lot on the American sites*.
> 
> Good man powerhouse.
> 
> The gauntlet has been thrown down Warren step up or step down...


really...its a good idea actually,need more contestants tho.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

If only I wasn't a scrawy runt afraid of needles :lol: fair play guys. Big incentive giver though for you both......Let's get ready to rummmmmmmmmmmbbbbbblllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee - well maybe not but close enough.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And no synthol warren,no matter how subtle.....i know your thinking!!!


haha, this is getting personal


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> really...its a good idea actually,need more contestants tho.


Yeah like on bb.com they have transformation contests.

You start with you and a picture of the daily paper (to prove date) then do the same 12 weeks or whatever later.

The person with the best transformation wins.

On intensemuscle they do this every month for the most intense workout set. You have to film it and send it in to them.

Judging can be just by the moderators or normal vote on a poll deal.

I agree its a great idea. It gives a lot of incentive to work hard (thousands of people view these threads but never post) so its not like you don't have an audience.......probably more than most bb shows tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah like on bb.com they have transformation contests.
> 
> You start with you and a picture of the daily paper (to prove date) then do the same 12 weeks or whatever later.
> 
> ...


they do it on muscletalk at the start of the year too. was quite fun at the start of this year. i didnt get involved as i was new then


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> they do it on muscletalk at the start of the year too. was quite fun at the start of this year. i didnt get involved as i was new then


Oh i don't read that site. I did once and was instantly annoyed, reminds me of an English version of getbig.

Tons of ego's, on this board the ego's are no problem everyone has a laugh....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh i don't read that site. I did once and was instantly annoyed, reminds me of an English version of getbig.
> 
> Tons of ego's, on this board the ego's are no problem everyone has a laugh....


i think on here everyones having a laugh, i mean its a case of throw a few lines out and see who bites!! passes time


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

be quality that a online bb! let all us lot vote!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i think on here everyones having a laugh, i mean its a case of throw a few lines out and see who bites!! passes time


I know right! Its great fun and then behind the scenes you meet new people make connections and so on.

Best way to have a forum IMO. Plus i like how busy it is. Some forums like UKI are on the top of my list for actual info but you couldn't pass a lot of time there as posts come only every now and again.

Scouse Jay i am sure if you throw 200 pound into the pot you can get in on this contest!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I know right! Its great fun and then behind the scenes you meet new people make connections and so on.
> 
> Best way to have a forum IMO. Plus i like how busy it is. Some forums like UKI are on the top of my list for actual info but you couldn't pass a lot of time there as posts come only every now and again.
> 
> *Scouse Jay i am sure if you throw 200 pound into the pot you can get in on this contest!*


Please do mate


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


Neg'd for being a fool...

Keep it up fella & ignore the numpties, you're doing spot on & looking great!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice handbag in the back of your pic


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

djmacka said:


> Neg'd for being a fool...
> 
> Keep it up fella & ignore the numpties, you're doing spot on & looking great!


Mate, that was months ago. nearly quit cos of them comments. glad i didnt. Con said "nice post" to him though lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Epic idea


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, that was months ago. nearly quit cos of them comments. glad i didnt. Con said "nice post" to him though lol.


Yep and i thought it was until i got to know you a bit better.

Trust me lots of people think i am a cock to start with also....scratch that i am sure lots still think that after they know me LOL

Rack you need to get on this idea..........


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Epic idea


homer has his coc.k int hat doesnt he!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

HTID said:


> not being funny mate just honest, i know you think you,ve made good progress, and i would say a little, but keep up the good work, concentrate on the weak parts pal and change your look to a complete look instead of a typical gym goer who only works the parts exposed like chest, and arms, your so far away from steppin on any stage its not funny. hav a look at tiny tom or any other acomplished bodybuilder and they didnt make it in a couple of years, many years of sweat and too much pain to mention, so for all the rest of you bedroom mirror bodybuilders get real, get to work and get results and stop insulting the hard working acomplished bodybuilders by thinking you can be like them in one easy step, WAKE UP! or even look like them in a few short years, **** me off. sorry pal its the truth, get off here and get in the gym.


if you have 200£ you can enter aswell if you want


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> if you have 200£ you can enter aswell if you want


Good point there!

I think one big thread/contest with a load of guys all putting a bit of money in the pot it will make for great reading and following along!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

are you playing Con?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Good point there!
> 
> I think one big thread/contest with a load of guys all putting a bit of money in the pot it will make for great reading and following along!


if its people that are not similar physiques, it has to go down to best change/improvement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Good point there!
> 
> I think one big thread/contest with a load of guys all putting a bit of money in the pot it will make for great reading and following along!


i actaully think it could work if it was done properly


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> are you playing Con?


How so? I think a contest where a load of guys that are around very roughly around the same level showing their body changes would not only be fun for them and motivating but also good for the board as it would increase traffic.

Also i think if done correctly if there was enough interest (probably between 5-10 guys) a sponsor of the board would probably put up prizes.....

Powerhouse its very hard to say what level people are at. I say that everyone that wants to enter posts up on a thread and then if there is one or two people that do not fit they get voted out of the contest its that simple.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Con, I start my prep for May 14th show in just over 5 weeks so not sure about the timing on said photo comp. I'll be settin up a journal again in the comp section though with the usual progress pics

PHMCG, good on you for not letting the post get you down mate. I got some tough (although very truthful) things said to me and you can either cry about it or deal with it! Glad to see you dealing with it!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MuscleTalk do a "12 week shape up contest" twice a year and it does really well


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

RACK said:


> Con, I start my prep for May 14th show in just over 5 weeks so not sure about the timing on said photo comp. I'll be settin up a journal again in the comp section though with the usual progress pics


Very true BUT and i am talking hypothetically obviously if the contest date is for in 12 weeks from now. You would have been dieting for 7 weeks and could just post up your pictures from now and then 7 weeks into the contest. The difference would be massive.

^^^^Exactly Rack if a solid plan with enough interest was shown to Lorian/mods/sponsors something exciting and fun could come from it benefiting everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

fvck it might even get me motivated to train


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Con, I start my prep for May 14th show in just over 5 weeks so not sure about the timing on said photo comp. I'll be settin up a journal again in the comp section though with the usual progress pics
> 
> PHMCG, good on you for not letting the post get you down mate. I got some tough (although very truthful) things said to me and you can either cry about it or deal with it! Glad to see you dealing with it!!


Cheers rack. they were only going on the old pictures (which if truth be told were sh.ite and didnt show my attitude and how badly i want this.

Think this needs someone to do a new thread. im super busy (GT5 lol) anyone??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers rack. they were only going on the old pictures (which if truth be told were sh.ite and didnt show my attitude and how badly i want this.
> 
> Think this needs someone to do a new thread. im super busy (GT5 lol) anyone??


I will make one in the general section........but no one replies to my threads so doubt it will work LMAO


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good call Con, if a thread gets started and it's within my prep time (no doubt it will be as I'm doing 20 weeks) then I'll enter it.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> How so? I think a contest where a load of guys that are around very roughly around the same level showing their body changes would not only be fun for them and motivating but also good for the board as it would increase traffic.
> 
> Also i think if done correctly if there was enough interest (probably between 5-10 guys) a sponsor of the board would probably put up prizes.....
> 
> Powerhouse its very hard to say what level people are at. I say that everyone that wants to enter posts up on a thread and then if there is one or two people that do not fit they get voted out of the contest its that simple.


I think its a great idea, a lot of other boards do it.

Someone should create a thread in the suggestions board.

There would defo be more than 5-10 people enter in my opinion, look at all the people who post on this board!

Different categories too, female, fat to fit, etc etc

I would enter


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i'll reply if it makes you feel better

im good at talking sh!t


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i want maximum exposure too seeing as it was "invented", the idea for this board anyway, on my journal


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

RACK said:


> Good call Con, if a thread gets started and it's within my prep time (no doubt it will be as I'm doing 20 weeks) then I'll enter it.


I sometimes have good ideas......god knows i need them to balance out all the **** i post on here LMAO.

I MADE A THREAD IN THE SUGGESTIONS AREA IF INTERESTED POST ON THERE AND TAKE IT FROM THERE


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

all about cash now is it ? you must have read my 101 posts saying im a student with no job and struggling to pay fo near on everything we own lol... or im thinking you did.. know fine well i wouldnt bet as i have no money and hoping to be abled to call it off???/ hhhm..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like where this thread is going!!!

I didnt like you mcguru before i got to read all your posts but your one of the best people on here. An i mean this in a none gay/sexual way before you send me more naked pics of yourself lol!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I like where this thread is going!!!
> 
> I didnt like you mcguru before i got to read all your posts but your one of the best people on here. An i mean this in a none gay/sexual way before you send me more naked pics of yourself lol!


Well i have liked you from the start!! 

Now get out of my ass! hahaha


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

bromance?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> bromance?


Def mate. If he was local. We would have hooked up by now.

Training going well.

Just feel like im growing. Know that doesnt make sense, but it does to me lol.

Like eating so much and not being full, wanting more. Kind of sends you the message that your using it all, not storing it as fat.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Training going well. Working on same unfamiliar rep ranges, but weight is increasing nicely. Aiming for 105kg by end of jan.

At 92/93 kg now, so lots to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Training going well. Working on same unfamiliar rep ranges, but weight is increasing nicely. Aiming for 105kg by end of jan.
> 
> At 92/93 kg now, so lots to do.


that is a big ask for end of january but good luck mate


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

How tall are you, flowerhouse mcbrew?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> How tall are you, flowerhouse mcbrew?


he says 5'9 but he is definitely 6'2


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Training going well. Working on same unfamiliar rep ranges, but weight is increasing nicely. Aiming for 105kg by end of jan.
> 
> At 92/93 kg now, so lots to do.


100-105kg is the goal buddy so don't be heading down the fish n chip shop quite yet LOL

7-8kg in 2 months is not going to be that much for him once you take supplements/training/diet into account. His body is just wanting to explode.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 100-105kg is the goal buddy so don't be heading down the fish n chip shop quite yet LOL
> 
> 7-8kg in 2 months is not going to be that much for him once you take supplements/training/diet into account. His body is just wanting to explode.


Yeah con.....all over your mrs face!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> that is a big ask for end of january but good luck mate


Big ask mate, but its a goal. The more un achievable it seems, the harder i seem to work....shame i didnt think that way at school. I would have had better than average results then!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Big ask mate, but its a goal. The more un achievable it seems, the harder i seem to work....shame i didnt think that way at school. I would have had better than average results then!


its is a big ask but im sure getting around that will happen if you dont go awol over xmas!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> its is a big ask but im sure getting around that will happen if you dont go awol over xmas!


Xmas will be fine. only days i will struggle to get all my meals in is when we visit family, but ill make sure i get the calories anyway on those days.

Im not a drinker anymore either, but will have a good drink with all the family on boxing day. All sit around the log fire and that at kates nans country home (horses and all that, which is like something from a story book compared to where i grew up).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

so gear use at the mo is 250mg anavar a day and 2500mg test a week. Got to get that weight on!

What you think of that hilly??


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> so gear use at the mo is 250mg anavar a day and 2500mg test a week. Got to get that weight on!
> 
> What you think of that hilly??


250mg 'var?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> 250mg 'var?


im joking mate, hilly thinks i use these big amounts (to be fair, i did dabble at 1600mg test for a week, but then lowered as i didnt need to do that much).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good man with the not drinking. I had my bday weekend and will only be drinking xmas eve and new years eve, then it's prep time for me.

It will be good seeing how you get on with this. Nice one for Con helping you out too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Xmas will be fine. only days i will struggle to get all my meals in is when we visit family, but ill make sure i get the calories anyway on those days.
> 
> Im not a drinker anymore either, but will have a good drink with all the family on boxing day. All sit around the log fire and that at kates nans country home (horses and all that, which is like something from a story book compared to where i grew up).


fair play if you can hold off. i cant, and usually my weight plummets down due to general being hanging pretty much all the time between xmas eve and nye!! one year i will try though!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Good man with the not drinking. I had my bday weekend and will only be drinking xmas eve and new years eve, then it's prep time for me.
> 
> It will be good seeing how you get on with this. Nice one for Con helping you out too.


yeah, it was so nice of him. I offered him money, but he wouldnt have none of it. He said he knows how well i will gain and that i will actually work towards getting more clients for him, so thats good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> fair play if you can hold off. i cant, and usually my weight plummets down due to general being hanging pretty much all the time between xmas eve and nye!! one year i will try though!!!!!


What i have learnt about myselft recently mate, is how fake your drunk world is. People appear more your friends than they are. When sober, you can really tell the suckups!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll be a walking advert for him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What i have learnt about myselft recently mate, is how fake your drunk world is. People appear more your friends than they are. When sober, you can really tell the suckups!


i dj in clubs so its harder than it sounds! its the same format every weekend for me. like i said before i could never compete because id have to fit it in around this.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i dj in clubs so its harder than it sounds! its the same format every weekend for me. like i said before i could never compete because id have to fit it in around this.


and thats fair, if your number 1 passion is dj'ing.

Who knows, i might do this comp and not like it (i doubt it!)

April 24th is the date.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> You'll be a walking advert for him.


lol, im joking mate. Others pay, so wouldnt be fair for me not to. And why shouldnt i tbh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and thats fair, if your number 1 passion is dj'ing.
> 
> Who knows, i might do this comp and not like it (i doubt it!)
> 
> April 24th is the date.


my music and djing is my passion, but it just so happens to pay well aswell. until that changes i just cant entertain the idea of anything else. for some reason the idea of playing to huge crowds excites me but the few times i have thought about being on stage it terrifies me.

april is a good time. plenty of time but not so much youl loose focus


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

D'oh!!!! I was going to ask, so if you're not paying him cash, how you paying him....... hahaha!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> my music and djing is my passion, but it just so happens to pay well aswell. until that changes i just cant entertain the idea of anything else. for some reason the idea of playing to huge crowds excites me but the few times i have thought about being on stage it terrifies me.
> 
> april is a good time. plenty of time but not so much youl loose focus


yeah, so excited. Then i have my stag do two weeks later and wedding one week after that. Honeymoor for 2 weeks so should be looking good for that too. She wont be able to keep her hands off me lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> D'oh!!!! I was going to ask, so if you're not paying him cash, how you paying him....... hahaha!!!


he recieves naked pics of the mrs' every two weeks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> he recieves naked pics of the mrs' every two weeks


yeh their not bad pics to be fair. did i mention me and con share things  250mg per day is that it. with the way ure cycle history climbs i thought u would be running shics by now but telling people ure just using 500mg per week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> yeh their not bad pics to be fair. did i mention me and con share things  250mg per day is that it. with the way ure cycle history climbs i thought u would be running shics by now but telling people ure just using 500mg per week


That is weak for you kiddo!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im having a slow day. been reading on vo2 kinetics and what effect capillary size may have on it again and im getting bored and tired lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> im having a slow day. been reading on vo2 kinetics and what effect capillary size may have on it again and im getting bored and tired lol.


See, that suprises me because i think it sounds really interesting :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> See, that suprises me because i think it sounds really interesting :whistling:


lol. id read it twice!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it is very interesting especially for us. not so much from the vo2 kinetics point of view altho this would be helpful it would be more beneficial to endurance athletes. however if an increase in capillary size will allow for more o2 absorbtion then we could presume it would allow for more nutrient uptake into the muscle. if this were possible it would be greatly beneficial to us. I know joshua was doing research into this and i had some good discussions with him altho he was looking at using high frequency ems to do so which by all acounts he said was pretty painful and for long duration making it un practical


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> it is very interesting especially for us. not so much from the vo2 kinetics point of view altho this would be helpful it would be more beneficial to endurance athletes. however if an increase in capillary size will allow for more o2 absorbtion then we could presume it would allow for more nutrient uptake into the muscle. if this were possible it would be greatly beneficial to us. I know joshua was doing research into this and i had some good discussions with him altho he was looking at using high frequency ems to do so which by all acounts he said was pretty painful and for long duration making it un practical


didnt sense the sarcasm then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes i just like to amuse myself by talking about stuff you wouldnt show an interest in yet that could help ure gains as much as the gear you love so much


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

PMSL, Hilly is on fine form as always 

You keep working hard Marc, always a reader in here son


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> yes i just like to amuse myself by talking about stuff you wouldnt show an interest in yet that could help ure gains as much as the gear you love so much


So how would you go about increasing the capillary size 1g a week, or 2g??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So how would you go about increasing the capillary size 1g a week, or 2g??


ahhh see who said this was gear related nothing of the sort. its like having a conversion with a heroin addict. convo always reverts back to do you have spare change lmao.

on another note before you have a mental breakdown. how u finding extra food. apetite still on a high from diet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> ahhh see who said this was gear related nothing of the sort. its like having a conversion with a heroin addict. convo always reverts back to do you have spare change lmao.
> 
> on another note before you have a mental breakdown. how u finding extra food. apetite still on a high from diet?


i know is nothing to do with gear lol. playing dumb. Can't lots of cardio and hiit training increase O2 intake?

must admit, appetite is less, but not to the point the it is hampering my eating.

Getting through this quite easily

100g whey

50g simple carbs

100g oats

21 eggs

150g nuts

800g cooked chicken

300g cottege cheese

250g mince

400g potatoes

+ salads and veg

everyday. (including weekends as im up at 7.00am to fit it all in and dont have hangovers through not drinking).

i wont lie, its slowing


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

RACK said:


> Nice one for Con helping you out too.


Yeah i am a saint and hey if he wants to donate set amounts of money to me on certain dates so be it i cant stop his alturistic behavior!

So much **** talking in this thread but behind all of this is one very dedicated guy. Your doing better than me on the eating front mate, once things slow down appetite wise you will have to do like me and start hitting a lot of shakes. Lightly cooking egg whites then blending them is one surprisingly unhorrific way to get protein....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah i am a saint and hey if he wants to donate set amounts of money to me on certain dates so be it i cant stop his alturistic behavior!
> 
> So much **** talking in this thread but behind all of this is one very dedicated guy. Your doing better than me on the eating front mate, once things slow down appetite wise you will have to do like me and start hitting a lot of shakes. Lightly cooking egg whites then blending them is one surprisingly unhorrific way to get protein....


aint that the truth. my apetite sucks in a big way currently. am sick of looking at food lol and ive lost a blood lb this week lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

hilly said:


> aint that the truth. my apetite sucks in a big way currently. am sick of looking at food lol and ive lost *a blood lb *this week lol


A whole POUND of blood?!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah i am a saint and hey if he wants to donate set amounts of money to me on certain dates so be it i cant stop his alturistic behavior!
> 
> So much **** talking in this thread but behind all of this is one very dedicated guy. Your doing better than me on the eating front mate, once things slow down appetite wise you will have to do like me and start hitting a lot of shakes. Lightly cooking egg whites then blending them is one surprisingly unhorrific way to get protein....


Mate, i could eat eggs all day and not get full, i could eat chicken all day and not get full. But put some carbs near me, and im struggling lol.

Helps that i make everything tasty (without added calories and sodium of course).


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> A whole POUND of blood?!


Blood donation will do that to you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> aint that the truth. my apetite sucks in a big way currently. am sick of looking at food lol and ive lost a blood lb this week lol


????? not sure what that means mate?

I dont get sick of food, cos it has become normal. Before i was eating similar to now but carbs every meal. This was forcing everything down (obv. i got fat, but didnt see it as that way at the time) holding back throwing up. Wanted it so bad that i made this the norm. So kind of still feels easy now (not on the wallet though as the food is better quality. But then, not spending 70 - 80 quid a week on booze so actually saving).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Blood donation will do that to you.


i wanted to give blood, but im to scared of needles


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i mean my apetite sucks. I am eating 7 meals a day and my stomach is strugling in a big way partly due to still having stomach issues. having now been routinely eating 7 meals a day for the past however many bloody weeks im just not interested in food full stop doesnt matter the type.

it was easy after dieting but it doesnt stay like that for ever.

and i meant have lost a bloody lb now a lb of blood lol im not having a period


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

went for it with leg training tonight. OUCH. Pumps were bad. lots of stretching needed to be able to do the next set.

Con...those split squats fuc.king kill!!! As im upping the weight each time a little too....THEY ARE STILL KILLING. lol.

All good though!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I can eat as much protein and veg as I want and not feel full.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> went for it with leg training tonight. OUCH. Pumps were bad. lots of stretching needed to be able to do the next set.
> 
> Con...those split squats fuc.king kill!!! As im upping the weight each time a little too....THEY ARE STILL KILLING. lol.
> 
> All good though!!!


Yep my split squats are awesome. They made you sore but they got WWR a girl today.....cant beat that LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

have u guys tried somersault squats. wiped me out they did this week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> have u guys tried somersault squats. wiped me out they did this week


if im told to do them ill do them 

Dont get these people that pay for advice then ignore what is said to them, so i wont go away from the plan unless told to.

Big thanks goes to aa_sexy for having my post workout shake, meal and bedtime dinner + tomorrows meals up to 5.00pm ready for me. Really couldnt do this without help!! Very lucky.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tri, bi and delt shot to try and keep this journal interesting.

I specifically chose the worst lighting and mirror in the house :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if im told to do them ill do them
> 
> Dont get these people that pay for advice then ignore what is said to them, so i wont go away from the plan unless told to.
> 
> Big thanks goes to aa_sexy for having my post workout shake, meal and bedtime dinner + tomorrows meals up to 5.00pm ready for me. Really couldnt do this without help!! Very lucky.


it was more for con than ureself as i know if he rates them then he will tell his bitches to do it  i think he may be to big to axtually do them altho his flexibilt is bloody good so i may be wrong


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> it was more for con than ureself as i know if he rates them then he will tell his bitches to do it  i think he may be to big to axtually do them altho his flexibilt is bloody good so i may be wrong


PMSL i do them just fine as you say i am very good at balancing and stuff.

I don't do a lot of regular squats as it just stresses my cns out too much for my volume of training.

I love split squats but i don't go very heavy (80kg and then 15 reps per leg is usual).

The workouts i have my guys do is just workouts i have done and find effective.

If they work for me they should work fine for others....i do have to change things around obviously if people have physical limitations.

P.S. You have seen my HOP video hilly, thus if i said i do split squats while standing on my toes you should believe me!!!!lol

Powerhouse looking good in that picture.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> PMSL i do them just fine as you say i am very good at balancing and stuff.
> 
> I don't do a lot of regular squats as it just stresses my cns out too much for my volume of training.
> 
> ...


Photoshopped to fu.ck


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> PMSL i do them just fine as you say i am very good at balancing and stuff.
> 
> I don't do a lot of regular squats as it just stresses my cns out too much for my volume of training.
> 
> ...


i have seen ure hop video. watched it about 4/5 times as i thought my eyes were playing tricks on me lol. almost went outside to find something similar to see how high i could jump lmao.

i like split squats also - prefer do do them in the smith as it allows me more balance when trying to keep my foot elevated. plus i find if i adjust my foot position and bring it in closer to the body both medially and anterior slightly i find it really hits my hamstring/bicep femoris like no other hammy exercise does.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> i have seen ure hop video. watched it about 4/5 times as i thought my eyes were playing tricks on me lol. almost went outside to find something similar to see how high i could jump lmao.
> 
> i like split squats also - prefer do do them in the smith as it allows me more balance when trying to keep my foot elevated. plus i find if i adjust my foot position and bring it in closer to the body both medially and anterior slightly i find it really hits my hamstring/bicep femoris like no other hammy exercise does.


I really should put a disclaimer on my videos saying "do not try unless you are a superhero".....

Sounds good on the split squats i have not tried them this way but i will give it a go!

Powerhouse i know mate but i cant say anything because i use magic mirrors and photoshop....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I really should put a disclaimer on my videos saying "do not try unless you are a superhero".....
> 
> Sounds good on the split squats i have not tried them this way but i will give it a go!
> 
> Powerhouse i know mate but i cant say anything because i use magic mirrors and photoshop....


Dont forget the perfect 45 degree downward lighting!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

its ok not to awnser as i know one i may reveal cons method etc and two its info you have paid for but how many kcls you using to gain on? im thinking of using a approach used by dutch on here and advocaed by prodiver too , where i just ea 6-8 square meals, lots of veg, hand full of meat per plate or eggs, penty nuts.. and allow myself small treats like a yorksire pudding on my meal or spoon of nutella in my oats etc etc... also thinkiing of allowing myself haribo instead dextros epost work out.. as maily jellotin and sugar lol.. should get away with it wth plenty cardio

as you can tell cant wait to get into it again .. although im really enjoying meals atm just rediscovered my george forman grill so everything is cooked on that in 10 mins lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> its ok not to awnser as i know one i may reveal cons method etc and two its info you have paid for but how many kcls you using to gain on? im thinking of using a approach used by dutch on here and advocaed by prodiver too , where i just ea 6-8 square meals, lots of veg, hand full of meat per plate or eggs, penty nuts.. and allow myself small treats like a yorksire pudding on my meal or spoon of nutella in my oats etc etc... also thinkiing of allowing myself haribo instead dextros epost work out.. as maily jellotin and sugar lol.. should get away with it wth plenty cardio
> 
> as you can tell cant wait to get into it again .. although im really enjoying meals atm just rediscovered my george forman grill so everything is cooked on that in 10 mins lol


i've not counted the calories mate, but like you say, im paying for advice, i dont question it (comment about how its going so things can be changed if needed) but i dont question someone who has far more knowledge than me. All i know is that it is a lot and seems to be working well (still early days). Wouldnt be fair to tell cons personal plans for everyone to see anyway. In a few months, ill be looking my best and then he will get even more people approaching him (and will give me a discount for pre show prep. because of this  )


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i've not counted the calories mate, but like you say, im paying for advice, i dont question it (comment about how its going so things can be changed if needed) but i dont question someone who has far more knowledge than me. All i know is that it is a lot and seems to be working well (still early days). Wouldnt be fair to tell cons personal plans for everyone to see anyway. In a few months, ill be looking my best and then he will get even more people approaching him (and will give me a discount for pre show prep. because of this  )


I haven't counted them up my self either because you eat meals based on hunger not specific targets every day.....

Calories mean nothing.......1000 calories from steak compared to from haribo compared to from salad.

I will say one thing though Warren and that's dont follow Dutchs' personal eating plan unless you are as lean as he is year round.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I haven't counted them up my self either because you eat meals based on hunger not specific targets every day.....
> 
> Calories mean nothing.......1000 calories from steak compared to from haribo compared to from salad.
> 
> I will say one thing though Warren and that's dont follow Dutchs' personal eating plan unless you are as lean as he is year round.


ive just said the same thing to him. i couldnt get away with it thas for sure. bloody hell i get fat eating like a rabbit lmao


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> ive just said the same thing to him. i couldnt get away with it thas for sure. bloody hell i get fat eating like a rabbit lmao


What i would be interested to know is if your body has a fat set point.

Meaning if you just started to eat really big while training hard obviously would a point be reached where you don't get much fatter but you gain a lot more muscle.

In other words have you ever seen just how fat you can get?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i havnt mate but funnily enough i have been discussing this with scott recently. when he asked about how my body seems to change i said i seem to hit a certain bf 12-15% then just sit their while i gain. so after him asking how fat i would be willing to get in an experiment and in the aim of gaining as much muscle as possible before my prep next year i said as fat as needed as he may very well be responsibil for bring me down lol we are going to keep just pushing my cals upwards(from good food of course) once my stomach is sorted fingers crossed and see what happens.

i no i can get lean and got lean pretty quick last time so as long as i leave myself 16 weeks for a prep next year im realy not to worried. i would hate to get fat but i think i need to increase my muscle mass a good bit quickly as this should then in theory allow me to remain leaner after my show if i am heavier/holding more muscle.

a little like you have done over the last 2 years pal


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> i havnt mate but funnily enough i have been discussing this with scott recently. when he asked about how my body seems to change i said i seem to hit a certain bf 12-15% then just sit their while i gain. so after him asking how fat i would be willing to get in an experiment and in the aim of gaining as much muscle as possible before my prep next year i said as fat as needed as he may very well be responsibil for bring me down lol we are going to keep just pushing my cals upwards(from good food of course) once my stomach is sorted fingers crossed and see what happens.
> 
> i no i can get lean and got lean pretty quick last time so as long as i leave myself 16 weeks for a prep next year im realy not to worried. i would hate to get fat but i think i need to increase my muscle mass a good bit quickly as this should then in theory allow me to remain leaner after my show if i am heavier/holding more muscle.
> 
> a little like you have done over the last 2 years pal


Yeah this is what i am thinking in your case.

May have to throw the "beach look" out of the window for half a year or so but in the process really beef your physique up.

Are you working with Dutch Scott?

Yeah i find i am just a tad leaner each year now.....which doesn't look mega lean in clothes but i hold fat very evenly so even though forearms are smooth i have full abbs.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

working with scott stevenson mate, humonoculus from intense muscle. i decided to do exactly what u said and really try and beef up till may next year which is why i spoke to him during the summer and got me to put me on his waiting list.

ure looking very well mate and im hoping by really increasing my size then droping down it will allow me to hold a leaner look like u currently do and in theory help me with a new set point.

my theory behind set points is that their not so much a fat set point as a calorie versus metabolism/hunger set point. i found i could hold 196lb at around 2700cals at 10% bf but it was hard work as i was constantly hungry and this was doing cardio 4-5 x a week. so if i can increease my lean body mass considerabky this should help bump these numbers up a little and allow me to eat more to just maintain but make my metabolsim more efficient.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> working with scott stevenson mate, humonoculus from intense muscle. i decided to do exactly what u said and really try and beef up till may next year which is why i spoke to him during the summer and got me to put me on his waiting list.
> 
> ure looking very well mate and im hoping by really increasing my size then droping down it will allow me to hold a leaner look like u currently do and in theory help me with a new set point.
> 
> my theory behind set points is that their not so much a fat set point as a calorie versus metabolism/hunger set point. i found i could hold 196lb at around 2700cals at 10% bf but it was hard work as i was constantly hungry and this was doing cardio 4-5 x a week. so if i can increease my lean body mass considerabky this should help bump these numbers up a little and allow me to eat more to just maintain but make my metabolsim more efficient.


I literally went "ooooh" out loud when you mentioned Scott S lol, his extreme dieting methods inspired me prior to my last show to go mega low on calories.......worked great but i was foolish in trying to carb up.

He know's his stuff as do most guys who have built a good physique in a method other than just load in tons of drugs and hope for the best lol.

See my thing is i am just not as scientific with numbers and stuff as you are as it just doesn't work for me.

That's what i try and offer the guys i coach a chance to make things fit their own life style so they can really get in tune with their bodies. By doing it that way when time comes to really pull it in both i and they have a direct plan of action to make things work. But then i highly admire the guys like SKIP who are truly scientific with it with number crunching ext as that works great if done right. The only problem i see with the scientific approach is no one day are the same unless you can really just become a robot for the duration of a prep.

What will your next show be Hilly?

Mine will be something next year, if in America it will be a local show then hopefully some thing like Jr Nationals....something a bit bigger but not top level yet.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh he is a very cleverg guy and the detail he has gone into is unreal over the last couple of weeks. very nice bloke also.

funnily enough with the couple of clients i have and several friends i do diets for i am the same. i make things very easy and sit with them to work the diet into their lifestyle etc.

its only with myself i get very anal/scientific and am trying to work myself away from it as i over complicate it. thats another reason i spoke to scott because i can now let him do the thinking which prevents me over complicating it.

all things going to plan it will be the inter u90kg class in sept next year leeds ukbff. i have showed scott pics of qualifier etc and he see's no reason why i canot gain enough mass by then to be competitive. he also said if i can add the mass and keep my waist as it was last time i will look pretty good so i am following what he says to the letter in the hope to achieve this.

i managed the robot thing last time but it was hard bloody work lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats understandable marc, but like you said its working so all good..

yeah con, i dont have the genetic capabillities, or knowledge to work off that scott has.. but more the approach.. im still in a million minds though which way to turn lucky i just have to diet for now so simple.. stick to diet.. cardio and let fat burn lol

not sure how i will take the gaining phase.. most say im overly anal and i do love to see numbers and analyse things lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> thats understandable marc, but like you said its working so all good..
> 
> yeah con, i dont have the genetic capabillities, or knowledge to work off that scott has.. but more the approach.. im still in a million minds though which way to turn lucky i just have to diet for now so simple.. stick to diet.. cardio and let fat burn lol
> 
> not sure how i will take the gaining phase.. *most say im overly anal and i do love to see numbers and analyse things lol*


See, i do aswell, but have found that im obviously not very good at it, so hasnt made a difference in the past. We both new to this so i think (for now anyways) it's best to just get our heads down and get stuck in and just work as hard as we can.

Surely we dont need to get so precise until stepping on stage a few years down the line after some wins!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats the best thing mate when you get too concerned with numbers it ****s with your head and motivation

I haven't weighed myself in a year and a half


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Thats the best thing mate when you get too concerned with numbers it ****s with your head and motivation
> 
> I haven't weighed myself in a year and a half


Did i get past 2 months or so and you thought, Im too scared now. And now you have built up some sort of irrational fear of scales hahaha.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Did i get past 2 months or so and you thought, Im too scared now. And now you have built up some sort of fear of scales hahaha.


LOL when i started out i use to check my weight on a regular basis and if i didnt see a change it would get me down

now i go by how i look and feel because im not gonna do a comp or anything so i go at my own pace

i think i might be afraid of them and the i dont know how to use the one and the gym


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha, scales are my nemisis at the moment ... im too scaree to look incase im like 140lbs haha

yeah your right mate, numbers are all good and well... if you can work them out correctly , but as i have showed, if ou are not to good with them you can get fat too lol

thnk im planning on just having 6 meals 2 shakes... with meat veg , plenty sunday dinner types, eggs .. ect and stop carbs at certain time.. not too analans not allowing my self to worry..

i mean before , i was getting irritated if i missed the tinyest thing on a meal when in reality would make no difference at my level lol... im going for plenty cardio.. plenty good food.. hard work outs.. and keep track in mirror, plus you lot are brutally honest which helps lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> haha, scales are my nemisis at the moment ... im too scaree to look incase im like 140lbs haha
> 
> yeah your right mate, numbers are all good and well... if you can work them out correctly , but as i have showed, if ou are not to good with them you can get fat too lol
> 
> ...


Yeah we all are fat boy.

Now do some more cardio


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> LOL when i started out i use to check my weight on a regular basis and if i didnt see a change it would get me down
> 
> now i go by how i look and feel because im not gonna do a comp or anything so i go at my own pace
> 
> i think i might be afraid of them and the i dont know how to use the one and the gym


WTF!! they remind me of something:










Jonny 5....HE'S ALIVE!!!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats weird both my x360gamertag and psn name is shortcircuit because imma john lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Thats weird both my x360gamertag and psn name is shortcircuit because imma john lol


oh two consoles...get you rich boi!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh two consoles...get you rich boi!


i won the x360 and kinect and got my ps3 from my parents for my birthday a couple of years ago


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i won the x360 and kinect and got my ps3 from my parents for my birthday a couple of years ago


yeah, sure you did 

some guys get it so easy


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, sure you did
> 
> some guys get it so easy


Easy lol

i had to do this to win it.....everyone was telling me i had no chance because i was too heavy

what i did find out is that i can jump quite high


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Easy lol
> 
> i had to do this to win it.....everyone was telling me i had no chance because i was too heavy
> 
> what i did find out is that i can jump quite high


When are you going to get it mate!!

Your black....of course you can jump high!!!

You can't swim, but damn can you jump!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> When are you going to get it mate!!
> 
> Your black....of course you can jump high!!!
> 
> You can't swim, but damn can you jump!!


i've got it now

good point .... when they announced the comp I looked around from more black people, luckily i was one of three :lol:

true i sink like a stone ...i was ok when i was a 10 stone warrior though


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

as for the scales, i was on them every day whe i was trying to make weight for a fight. i stupidly said i would be 93kg but at 102kg bf% was low and i was looking in shape but the scale would not go lower that 99/98.something. for you not having to make weight. dont get on them


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thought i would pop in here,

Very good mate, well done. Bit of hating but hey its the internet, everyones got to start somewhere?

all the best with this PHMG, looking forward to seeing more progress soon!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> Thought i would pop in here,
> 
> Very good mate, well done. Bit of hating but hey its the internet, everyones got to start somewhere?
> 
> all the best with this PHMG, looking forward to seeing more progress soon!


all the recent hating is all fun stuff though. Writen spitefully, but we are all joking so its fine.

Progress is going good. might do some shots for the end of this month or something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> all the recent hating is all fun stuff though. Writen spitefully, but we are all joking so its fine.
> 
> Progress is going good. might do some* shots *for the end of this month or something.


sambucca


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah we all are fat boy.
> 
> Now do some more cardio


 hope you are keeping lean otherwise ill be calling you fat boy soon lol



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> all the recent hating is all fun stuff though. Writen spitefully, but we are all joking so its fine.
> 
> Progress is going good. might do some shots for the end of this month or something.


are we meant to be joking :confused1: lol:lol:

yeah get some pics up, its went form pics every day to forgetting what you look like :laugh: , im going to put my next ones up prior to xmass lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hope you are keeping lean otherwise ill be calling you fat boy soon lol
> 
> are we meant to be joking :confused1: lol:lol:
> 
> yeah get some pics up, its went form pics every day to forgetting what you look like :laugh: ,* im going to put my next ones up prior to xmass lol*


*oh!! its on (again)*

Dont think im getting fat lol. More vascular, but that could just be the anavar.

Still had abs and that.

I dont really mind if i do a little anyway. Not like ill struggle to get it off ey warren lol (just pop some clen innnit).


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> [b Not like ill struggle to get it off ey warren lol (just pop some clen innnit).


PMSL nah i think Warren will opt for some dnp mixed with crack.....should get him seeing viens all over the place!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> PMSL nah i think Warren will opt for some dnp mixed with crack.....should get him seeing viens all over the place!


crack ey con. You recommend.

(can i use creatine with crack, or will the sides be just too much??)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> crack ey con. You recommend.
> 
> (can i use creatine with crack, or will the sides be just too much??)


Well seeing that crack is an amphetamine it will work great for getting ripped.

You will lose a lot of muscle as chances are you wont eat or get enough sleep.

But nothing will work as well.

I have never tried crack but adderall which is an amphetamine also works scary good when dieting.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well seeing that crack is an amphetamine it will work great for getting ripped.
> 
> You will lose a lot of muscle as chances are you wont eat or get enough sleep.
> 
> ...


what aboout heroin. Those fuc.kers are always pretty lean and vascular!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> what aboout heroin. Those fuc.kers are always pretty lean and vascular!!


True i think i will throw some on your contest prep plan, best get saving up because it has to be top quality ****!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> PMSL nah i think Warren will opt for some dnp mixed with crack.....should get him seeing viens all over the place!


hhhhm:whistling: , lol :lol:



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *oh!! its on (again)*
> 
> Dont think im getting fat lol. More vascular, but that could just be the anavar.
> 
> ...


now your getting it haha :laugh:, you admitted you would have used it last cut, but gf put limit on money for gear etc lol

plus you play on vascularity mre than me, i just like the fact i have any now lol...

also con what are your thoughts on crack? i see them all the time in films and looked rpped to bits and advce n dosing :laugh:

right now im awaiting hilly for back up against you two lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> hhhhm:whistling: , lol :lol:
> 
> now your getting it haha :laugh:, you admitted you would have used it last cut, but gf put limit on money for gear etc lol
> 
> ...


Hilly's my boy (bitch) don't think he doesn't know which side of the bread is buttered!!!!

Crack is a good idea for you but because you are so massive you need to start on max crack-head dose which means 2 lumps of crack per day.....

Marc you gotta start shaking the haterz off bro! See where you are going wrong is you are trying to make out you are not a big drug head, take the other approach aka the Jordan approach. Get so crazy with it that no one will say a word to you ever again about it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hilly's my boy (bitch) don't think he doesn't know which side of the bread is buttered!!!!
> 
> Crack is a good idea for you but because you are so massive you need to start on max crack-head dose which means 2 lumps of crack per day.....
> 
> Marc you gotta start shaking the haterz off bro! See where you are going wrong is you are trying to make out you are not a big drug head, take the other approach *aka the Jordan approach. Get so crazy with it that no one will say a word to you ever again about it.*


Lol, that backfired recently lol, you see it kick off with the mods?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hhhhm:whistling: , lol :lol:
> 
> now your getting it haha :laugh:, *you admitted you would have used it last cut, but gf put limit on money for gear etc lol *
> 
> ...


What me...never:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, that backfired recently lol, you see it kick off with the mods?


Maybe i remember reading Paul saying some things to him....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

And tiny tom....really kicked off lol.

Think jordan missunderstood some advice that was given about telling what gear he uses and that sponsers and judges wouldnt like it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao at powerh missus limiting his pocket money lol classic stuff.

to be fair. we are all drug abusers to any normal person. who cares  so is 95% of the population. most girls i know pop more painkillers than i will ever oral steroids. my head hurts give me a paracetomol, im on my period pass the pain killers, im hungover weres the painkillers lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> lmao at powerh missus limiting his pocket money lol classic stuff.
> 
> to be fair. we are all drug abusers to any normal person. who cares  so is 95% of the population. most girls i know pop more painkillers than i will ever oral steroids. my head hurts give me a paracetomol, im on my period pass the pain killers, im hungover weres the painkillers lol


Not me......no pain killers, very rarely any alcohol and no rec crugs = better than 99% of population


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> lmao at powerh missus limiting his pocket money lol classic stuff.
> 
> to be fair. we are all drug abusers to any normal person. who cares  so is 95% of the population. most girls i know pop more painkillers than i will ever oral steroids. my head hurts give me a paracetomol, im on my period pass the pain killers, im hungover weres the painkillers lol


lol. It was the week that i brought my whole cycle and pct. then added hcg and then an oral, so clen was a bit to much to ask lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And tiny tom....really kicked off lol.
> 
> Think jordan missunderstood some advice that was given about telling what gear he uses and that sponsers and judges wouldnt like it.


tom layed in to him for advertising it, not taking it which is fair enough.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> tom layed in to him for advertising it, not taking it which is fair enough.


yeah, but thats not my business i suppose. But to an outsider, it looked like wires just got crossed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, but thats not my business i suppose. But to an outsider, it looked like wires just got crossed.


none of my business either but its true what tom said


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not me......no pain killers, very rarely any alcohol and no rec crugs = better than 99% of population


yes but ure previous use or some compounds cancels all of this out  just because ure a saint at the moment


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> yes but ure previous use or some compounds cancels all of this out  just because ure a saint at the moment


As a wise man called Eckart Tolle has said what has happened in the past and what happens in the future is not real only this present moment is real everything else is an illusion....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i remeber when i first joined on here you had a pic con, where you were posing and behind you was a big tub of ice creame and fe cans of coke , ok you didnt look as good as now ( still better than me ...not saying much but) and remember you saying you had munched down a lot of junk that day... where has that con wnet lol... or was it all a ploy to get everyone else beliving the birty bulk while you clean up haha..

that coke and ice cream diet was my dream to get massive and ripped...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> i remeber when i first joined on here you had a pic con, where you were posing and behind you was a big tub of ice creame and fe cans of coke , ok you didnt look as good as now ( still better than me ...not saying much but) and remember you saying you had munched down a lot of junk that day... where has that con wnet lol... or was it all a ploy to get everyone else beliving the birty bulk while you clean up haha..
> 
> that coke and ice cream diet was my dream to get massive and ripped...


I also used to get drunk 3 times per week and stripped at my local bar/club......things change lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I also used to get drunk 3 times per week and stripped at my local bar/club......things change lol


id be more inclined to strip etc if i was 250lbs with abs pmsl , dont think any one would want to see me do that though lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> id be more inclined to strip etc if i was 250lbs with abs pmsl , *dont think any one would want to see me do that though lol*


You think wrong then!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Training going well. Weight is holding at about 92-93 kg. Con explained that its normal given the amount gained after the flash cut. Can't just keep going up that fast can it.

Be getting some good comments when out which was a bit strange!

Saw some girl tapping her friends when i walked past and saying wow, then one tapped me on the shoulder and asked if could kiss her friend as it was her birthday...ovb. i didnt. So she thought i was gay lol.

Then some other girl comes up in a different place and says "my friend thinks your really fit, but im not sure your my type".

I felt really awkward "eeerr. ok..thanks i think"

"but i would f.uck you"

"again, thank you"

"why are you so grumpy, is it all the protein" (she seriously said that)

"im not grumpy, your just a bit strange".

Then my mate comes back, listens to her for 5 secs and said "yeah, f.cuk off love, your weird".

haha, harsh but true!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao, wait until you get the random birds walking upto you with "why do you take steroids" what a whoper she was - i just replied with "so fat bird like you dont find me attractive "


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> lmao, wait until you get the random birds walking upto you with "why do you take steroids" what a whoper she was - i just replied with "so fat bird like you dont find me attractive "


mate, you serious. Got told i was disgusting the other week cos i obviosly take steroids because my shoulders come up to my neck (traps).

lol. she has a point. all typical steroid users have traps (you would hope).


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I read somewere this is down to apparantly their being more AR in the trap muscles as it happens.

Altho i think it may be more down to the fact your traps are used so requently they will grow more from stimulation when on anabolics etc.

The worst thing is skiny lads asking what they can take when ure on a night out to get massive. I usually reply wityh a few pills so they will atleast think they look bigger


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> I read somewere this is down to apparantly their being more AR in the trap muscles as it happens.
> 
> Altho i think it may be more down to the fact your traps are used so requently they will grow more from stimulation when on anabolics etc.
> 
> The worst thing is skiny lads asking what they can take when ure on a night out to get massive. I usually reply wityh a few pills so they will atleast think they look bigger


I cant be ars.ed with advice anymore tbh. People dont really care, or they will have forgotten by the morning anyway.

It normally starts with "where do you train". i just say. Na, dont train mate, fu.ck that!

I try and change the subject pretty fast because:

a. its pretty boring for both people involved.

b. it will make no difference to anything at all, their opinion, thoughts and both our nights. If i went into detail, it would show just how repetitive my everyday life is.

good thing i wouldnt have it any other way, as when 7.00pm comes, i get to go train which makes all the eating and costs worthwhile!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

i was djing in a club sat and a blokw was giving it all the how big are your arms sh1t, asking me what i did for them etc. i told him i was in the s.a.s and couldnt discuss training due to security issues. he looked a bit blank and fvcked off. job done


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i was djing in a club sat and a blokw was giving it all the how big are your arms sh1t, asking me what i did for them etc. i told him i was in the s.a.s and couldnt discuss training due to security issues. he looked a bit blank and fvcked off. job done


hahaa, thats quality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hahaa, thats quality.


if i can keep a straight face i come out with all sorts. as for the birds, they seem to think its ok to have a grab, but if i went up to someone and went fvck me, nice tits and grabbed them there would be murder!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> if i can keep a straight face i come out with all sorts. as for the birds, they seem to think its ok to have a grab, but if i went up to someone and went fvck me, nice tits and grabbed them there would be murder!!!


This is usually my reaction when a girl comes up and gropes me. They soon fook off after I've groped back


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> if i can keep a straight face i come out with all sorts. as for the birds, they seem to think its ok to have a grab, but if i went up to someone and went fvck me, nice tits and grabbed them there would be murder!!!


Yeah, one started getting lippy cos i said i didnt want to kiss her mate. she wasnt ugly or anything, just i got a girlfriend.

My mate i was with dont take any shi.t though and tld her where to go (i dont like being rude to girls unless they really need it!)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> This is usually my reaction when a girl comes up and gropes me. They soon fook off after I've groped back


an eye for and eye and all that lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

RACK said:


> This is usually my reaction when a girl comes up and gropes me. They soon fook off after I've groped back


my mate had a bird thrown out of the ministry of sound one night for that, she wouldnt let him have a feel back so he told the doorman he was sexualy assaulted and threw her out!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> all the recent hating is all fun stuff though. Writen spitefully, but we are all joking so its fine.
> 
> Progress is going good. might do some shots for the end of this month or something.


i was refering to the beging of the thread.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> i was refering to the beging of the thread.


ok mate, yeah. that guy was a bit of an ****. Although, looking at the pics bck then, he did have a point, prob just looked/looks like im talking sh.it, but im going on stage in april so i win on that count!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Which show you doing dude?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Which show you doing dude?


Doing the nabba south on 24th April (exeter corn exchange)

You?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Doing the nabba south on 24th April (exeter corn exchange)
> 
> You?


Wasn't planning on any untill Nov 2011....BUT....its my 30th in June and I'm going Ibiza for 2 weeks so might have to do a show in May to look 'beach ready' lol

Maybe Pompy in April or Nabba in May....(London/SE)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Up another 1kg so the weight is 94kg now (another step closer to the target). So it's still going on, just not as fast as it was, but that was obviously going to happen.

Legs are still killing from my leg workout on monday night. Mission to stand up out of my chair lol.


----------

